# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2017



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2017 às 10:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Jun 2017 às 10:17)

Boas , E já estamos no mês em que começa o calor a sério nestes últimos dias as máximas tem oscilado entre 27/28 graus .


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jun 2017 às 22:35)

Rica nortada a não deixar que a temperatura suba demasiado. 
O dia foi bem ventoso. Com o cair da noite é que o vento foi diminuindo de intensidade.
Entretanto, fico a aguardar (bem sentadinho ) por dias mais instáveis e interessantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2017 às 08:05)

Boas,

Por cá mantem-se o cenário dos ultimos dias, nortada bem forte durante a tarde, por  vezes prolonga-se  pela madrugada dentro.
Ontem as 20:15, capacete.



image post

A sinaletica na A16 nas traseiras de casa tem estado assim, mas ontem ao final do dia, fazia todo sentido, grandes rajadas embatia com força no carro. Este troço entre a saida para o Hospital e o Autodromo do Estoril é muito agressivo.
Ontem a estação de referencia registou uma rajada de 59 km/h o que é para rir tendo em conta o vento que fazia por aqui,cada vez tenho menos duvidas que aquela diferença entre os dois pontos em determinados dias ainda é consideravel.



image upload with preview

Tenho tido muito mais vento do que a descritiva do IPMA aponta ou mesmo os modelos, pelo menos em rajada, não tenho duvidas disso.Estou curioso para ver amanha ao final do dia e madrugada de Domingo, será o pico do vento.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2017 às 19:22)

Nortada moderada a forte!
Um castigo duro para as árvores que já estavam tão bem compostas.
Muitos galhos espalhados pela estrada.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2017 às 19:40)

Vento muito forte neste final de tarde aqui no Casal da Serra, zona alta da Póvoa de S.Iria. As árvores dobram-se significativamente. Ontem já tinha começado mas hoje intensificou-se. Bastante mau para a nidificação nas árvores, já recolhi filhotes de pássaros que terão caído dos ninhos 



jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem as 20:15, capacete.


 boas fotos 

Entretanto a propósito do capacete na Serra de Sintra, compare-se com o aspecto deste anteontem, *dia 31*, visto da Praia da Rainha: notava-se uma neblina espessa sobre a zona a sul da serra até ao litoral da linha de Cascais, e por trás o capacete propriamente dito, mas tudo com uma visibilidade muito difusa. Na dita praia o vento ainda não era significativo, foi temporariamente moderado de NNW mas sem incomodar.





(*)





(*)

Off-topic: ainda a curiosidade do capacete rasteiro na serra, no passado dia 26, escorria pelos vales deixava os cimos ocidentais descobertos; cobriu por momentos os cimos orientais, na zona da Cruz Alta:





(*)






(*) fotos de Cristina Bastos


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2017 às 22:08)

já na Fajarda:

minima da semana: *12.3ºC*
maxima da semana: *28.9ºC*
actual: *18.1ºC*

hoje nas Praias do Sado a partir do meio da tarde tornou se bem ventoso


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2017 às 00:48)

Nortada monstruosa no Arneiro, junto a Malveira da Serra. So o esforço para abrir a porta do carro.surreal. 
16 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2017 às 10:36)

AnDré disse:


> Nortada moderada a forte!
> Um castigo duro para as árvores que já estavam tão bem compostas.
> Muitos galhos espalhados pela estrada.



Por cá, não temos galhos, talvez devido as árvores estarem habituadas a este tratamento de choque. 
Daqui a umas horas vem mais uma ronda de nortada agressiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2017 às 15:56)

Forte nortada, ja com rajadas violentas.
Vai começar o jogo da seleção, no estadio do Estoril, vale da amoreira aqui ao lado.
Aquele vale é um corredor brutal de vento.
Ca em cima consegue ser pior.
Os pontapés de baliza contra nortada vão dar graça.

Edit: Um dos jornalistas a queixar se que o vento não pára.  bem pode esperar sentado, a tendência é ficar cada vez mais forte.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2017 às 17:00)

Céu com nuvens altas variadas, *halo solar 22º* e o que me parece ser um segmento de *arco circum-horizontal* (?).

*13:20 utc Sul*





13:22 utc Sul




(*)





(*)

15:10 utc SSW





(*) fotos de Cristina Bastos


----------



## SnowMarta (3 Jun 2017 às 18:50)

Boa tarde hoje pela zona de Coruche a máxima foi de 24.9ºC, com rajadas de 33.7 km/h. Neste momento estão 19.8ºC e 50% de humidade. Bom Fim de semana.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

por aqui:
maxima: *23.9ºC*
minima(até agora): *16.1ºC*
actual: *19.4ºC* e 57% humidade com nuvens altas, com algum vento, rajada mais alta de 36km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2017 às 00:12)

Continua o tempo típico de nortada, máximas baixas, mínimas amenas mas a sensação térmica é horrível. Auriol marca *15ºC* neste momento.
Geofísico teve rajada máxima de* 72,7 km/h* ontem, bom valor. Na minha zona não deve ter passado dos 50 km/h.

Na quarta-feira já devemos ter um disparo nos termómetros, 33ºC, também já estamos habituados...

Tirei uma foto do nosso satélite natural, sempre presente mas sempre ignorado, em fase crescente gibosa:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2017 às 09:12)

Boas,
Ontem ao final do dia a nortada chegou a ser mesmo violenta em Alcabideche, infelizmente a pessima cobertura em termos de vento não dá para ter dados precisos.Foi daqueles finais de tarde que pensava ai se tivesse uma estação no telhado, se ao nivel do solo estava aquele pandemónio...
Acredito em Rajadas de 85/90 km/h foram registadas  sem grande problema.
Fui espreitar o site dos bombeiros de Alcabideche, aqui estão as primeira 3 ocorrências relativas a nortadas agressiva de ontem.



gif hosting

A estação de referência registou ontem uma rajada máxima de *79 km/h* e uma velocidade máxima de vento de *42 km/h*.

Hoje vai continuar o vento muito forte.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2017 às 20:06)

minima: *14.2ºC*
maxima: *23.7ºC*
actual: *19.9ºC* e ainda algum vento

rajada maxima foi de *40km/h*
a partir das 18h+ou- começou a cheirar a fumo, provavelmente de um incêndio perto de Santarém, que teve mais de 60 operacionais, e com a nortada rapidamente trouxe o cheiro, felizmente na ultima actualização já está controlado e confirmo a ausência do cheiro


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2017 às 23:33)

Só para partilhar que a nortada violenta de ontem provocou estragos na rede electrica na zona do Cabeço de Janes, certamente que por la as rajadas tocaram ou mesmo passaram os 100 km/h. A EMA do Cabo Raso é boa para se ter uma ideia, mas esconde muito o que realmente se passa no interior do concelho em localidades expostas, coladas a serra, e a cotas 100-200 mts.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jun 2017 às 09:54)

Bom dia, 

Estes últimos dias têm sido caracterizados por Nortada extremamente agressiva, as árvores aqui pela cidade já definiram a sua posição!

Na passada 6ªfeira estive por terras de Ericeira,Mafra etc e pude ter a experiência que os colegas residentes nessa região tanto falam em matéria de vento. É de facto fenomenal a intensidade do vento naquelas zonas, posso talvez arriscar que as rajadas perto do Cabo da Roca por ex. possam ter tocado nos 100km/h. É algo só visto no próprio local.

Sigo com céu limpo e a Nortada a querer acelerar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jun 2017 às 20:18)

Nortada violenta hoje e temperaturas quentes são sempre a melhor combinação para quem tem alergias... 

Máxima tocou nos 25ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2017 às 20:34)

Começou a chuviscar fraco agora, mas não aparece no radar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2017 às 21:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começou a chuviscar fraco agora, mas não aparece no radar...


A chuva é fraca mas já está tudo bem molhado...


----------



## Candy (5 Jun 2017 às 21:30)

Boas,
Só para deixar a info que acabei de chegar a casa molhada até ao osso! 
Aquela coisa "molha tolos"... Pois...! Mas forte com'ó raio que em 10 minutos foi até ao ossinho!


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jun 2017 às 22:56)

Por Coimbra também tem estado a chuviscar.


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2017 às 23:11)

Na Parede (Cascais), tem estado a chuviscar.


----------



## vortex (5 Jun 2017 às 23:15)

Boas!Por aqui também vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Candy (6 Jun 2017 às 01:45)

Pimba... mais chuvita!


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiro fraco agora ao chegar a Entrecampos, ainda deu para molhar o chão!

A manhã segue cinzenta e a nortada começa a fazer a sua aparição do dia e é bem fria por sinal.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jun 2017 às 09:51)

Boas , Nos últimos dias em tem havido uma grande nortada e bem fresca mas isto amanhã vai ser trocado pelo ar bem quente amanhã é para torrar espero uma máxima de 35 graus ! .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

Máxima de 24.6 graus esperava um pouco mais , mas foi um dia bom de primavera com alguma chuva pela manhã , amanhã vai ser para torrar pessoal !


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2017 às 23:54)

Boas,

Forte nortada, localizada portanto.
Rajadas nos 70/75 km/h.
No Arneiro,Malveira da Serra estava nortada violenta, o costume.
Se a malta de  lx se queixa da nortada, então passem cá.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jun 2017 às 09:09)

Hoje é para torrar pessoal ! A temperatura já sobe a pique neste momento tenho 22.5 graus .


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2017 às 13:24)

Boas por aqui já aquece com 31.2 a mínima foi de 12.8


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

Tomar segue com 35.1º


----------



## srr (7 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Abrantes já tocou nos 36º , começou agora a descer está com 35º


----------



## criz0r (7 Jun 2017 às 21:25)

Boa noite, depois de um dia bastante quente o início da noite também não fica muito atrás. Sigo com 27,1ºC por agora e vento inexistente.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Lestada moderada a forte.

23,5 graus


----------



## PaulusLx (7 Jun 2017 às 21:43)

6ª feira passada ao fim da manhã estive no Cabeço do Vento com uma vintena de franceses, numa caminhada do Caminho dos Fetos à Peninha e... era uma nortada terrível!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2017 às 22:34)

Por aqui chegou aos *34ºC*, para variar. Nem dá vontade de andar na rua...


----------



## remember (7 Jun 2017 às 22:42)

Boas máxima de 33,1ºC e mínima de 15,5ºC, de momento sigo com 23,8ºC! Desde que apareceu a EM das Casas Páteo tenho verificado que a minha estação não tem uma instalação assim tão má...


----------



## SnowMarta (7 Jun 2017 às 23:45)

Boa noite!  Hoje pela zona de Coruche uma máxima de 36.3ºC e uma minima de 10.6ºC rajadas na ordem dos 26.1km/h. Neste momento apresenta-se 49% de humidade e uma temperatura de 20.9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jun 2017 às 10:18)

Bons dias,

Curiosamente, a mínima desta noite desceu aos 18,4ºC sendo que ás 21h ainda contava com 27ºC, acabou por descer bastante durante a madrugada.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2017 às 10:41)

Apesar do dia quente de ontem, ainda houve uma rajada máxima de 60 km/h.
Esta madrugada ainda foi registada uma rajada máxima de 68  km/h.
Dados da estação de referencia, a 2,5 /3 kms a sul de casa.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Jun 2017 às 22:30)

Boas
Hoje o nascer do sol...


----------



## SnowMarta (9 Jun 2017 às 00:31)

Boa noite ontem dia 8/6/2017 pela zona de Coruche registou-se uma máxima de 29.3ºC e uma mínima de 14.7ºC e rajadas na ordem dos 26.3km/h


----------



## criz0r (9 Jun 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia, noite amena e manhã que vai seguindo como já é cenário habitual neste País. Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e vento fraco.

Perspectiva-se portanto uma próxima semana em modo Fornalha, vamos aguardar que os modelos coloquem água na fervura e que não se chegue à fatídica marca dos 40ºC em muitas regiões.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

Boas , Hoje a máxima foi de 27.2 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2017 às 19:46)

O mês de Agosto Junho continua...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2017 às 20:36)

já na Fajarda, os dados da semana foram:

maxima: *35.7ºC*
minima: *10.7ºC*

neste momento estão *23.4ºC* e nuvens altas


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jun 2017 às 21:37)

Boas!
Finalmente, algo interessante a relatar.
Pôr do sol espetacular de hoje:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jun 2017 às 07:39)

Boas , Hoje a temperatura deve chegar aos 30 graus , ontem tivemos um final de tarde espetacular  .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2017 às 09:21)

Boas,

Ontem, foi mais um final de tarde com nortada muito, mas muito localizada.
Em Cascais estava vento nulo, enquanto em Alcabideche soprava moderada a  forte,com períodos de forte nortada, imagine-se, até os sinais de transito abanavam lol Embora estas diferenças sejam normais, fazem sempre alguma confusão. No Arneiro, Malveira ainda estava mais vento, o padrão é sempre esse. Enfim, como se pode ver tenho vindo a relatar o mesmo,vento.
Amanhã espero nova intensificação do vento.
Um pequeno exemplo, na próxima madrugada, quando falo na nortada localizada falo nisto.
O Arpege veio colmatar alguma falta de resolução de outros tantos modelos neste fenómeno localizado. Pessoalmente acho aquela mancha um quanto exagerada, a Praia Grande, Azenhas do Mar,por exemplo, nunca terá a nortada da intensidade do guincho.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2017 às 15:26)

sigo com *31.5ºC* e levantou se o vento do nada


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2017 às 17:25)

Nortada sopra bem, na estação de referência sopra a 34 km/h e rajadas nos 50/60km/h. Cá em cima está mais intensa.
Já estou com mais vento, do que o previsto.
Esta altura do ano é tramada.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2017 às 21:45)

máxima: *32.5ºC*
minima: *14.2ºC*
actual: *21.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2017 às 11:50)

Madrugada de forte nortada por cá e nortada violenta no Arneiro,Malveira da Serra. A EMA do cabo raso ali por volta das1/2h da manhã registou uma bela aceleração, 41 km/h de velocidade media horária.
Rajada máxima da.estação de referência: 69 km/h
Por cá deve ter dito aos 75/80 km/h.
Neste momento não sopra tanto, apenas moderado a forte, com rajadas. Logo nova intensificação.
Pelas minhas contas vai se formar  um grande capacete na serra.


22,5 graus


----------



## homem do mar (11 Jun 2017 às 14:52)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 17.8 por agora 30.5.
Amanhã possivelmente a máxima do ano de 33.7 será batida mas vamos ver se o vento o permite.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

minima: *14.6ºC*
maxima: *32.3ºC*
actual: *27.6ºC* e um ventinho que sabe bem

amanhã de manhã já volto para Setúbal e assim fujo aos 40ºC de amanhã , mas esta semana volto na quarta à tarde, portanto se as previsões não mudarem, não escapo dos 40ºC do final da semana e fim de semana (mas ainda falta uns dias pode mudar)


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2017 às 00:21)

Boas!
Interessante que ninguém fala da possibilidade de haver instabilidade amanhã...
Não dêm atenção às coisas que não merecem a nossa atenção (calor ).
A noite segue bem ventosa, com a nortada a arejar bem a casa, mas mesmo assim é impossível ter o lençol em cima do corpo. 
Amanhã vou para o Algarve e, portanto, vou perder a festa (se houver).


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2017 às 01:40)

o problema é que não acredito muito na instabilidade de amanhã , se houver era alta festa  veremos...

16.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2017 às 08:32)

david 6 disse:


> o problema é que não acredito muito na instabilidade de amanhã , se houver era alta festa  veremos...


----------



## criz0r (12 Jun 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia, hoje de manhã já tive um dejá vu do ano passado quando esperava pelo autocarro na Cova da Piedade e literalmente a torrar ao Sol. Convém realçar que era 8h da manhã...

A manhã segue já muito quente por Entrecampos, pese embora esta fornalha se restrinja mais ás zonas do Interior.

De resto céu limpo e vento a 0 km/h.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jun 2017 às 10:54)

boas por aqui já aqueceu bem com 28.7 a mínima foi de 17.3


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

33ºC previstos hoje e assim se estão a concretizar...

O pior ainda está para vir pelas previsões, ainda acabamos com o Junho mais quente dos últimos anos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2017 às 13:50)

Boas,

Ha pouco estavam 26,6ºC em Alcabideche.
Em Cascais deve rondar os 28ºC/29ºC.
______

Ontem à tarde, apanhei nortada violenta na volta de bike, mais precisamente na estrada do cabo entre cruzamento da Biscaia e Malveira da Serra.

Naquela  descida(próximo daquele valeiro que despeja nortada violenta)sentido Cabo da Roca - Malveira, o vento era tanto mas tanto que a bike quase parava na descida, mesmo pedalando com força.

Parei 1 minuto, liguei o anemometro vento soprava a 60 km/h... uma loucura,só visto.
No Guincho soprava bem, mas incomparavelmente mais fraco, enfim é simplesmente de doidos.
Quinta-feira forte nortada  novamente.

Venha algum calor e alguma acalmia, pois queria algum descanso temporário de vento.
A acumulação de areia na estrada do Guincho tem sido valente, as retroescavadoras têm estado muitas horas por lá a remover a areia.

Hoje vi na serra um tronco enorme partido, não aguentou a pressão da nortada violenta à cota 350 mts, depois coloco foto.


----------



## fhff (12 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

Um familiar, ontem à noite, ficou atolado no Guincho...Fez marcha atrás ao empurrão e teve de ir dar a volta  :-)
Por Colares, 23 graus...como é bom trabalhar aqui no Verão...


----------



## srr (12 Jun 2017 às 14:49)

37º ...............e uma sensação escaldante.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jun 2017 às 17:12)

Boas , Eu estou literalmente a torrar hoje, tive uma máxima de 34.5 graus , amanhã espera nos um dia novamente quente , mas o pior é para o fim de semana , devo chegar aos 39/40 graus .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2017 às 17:23)

fhff disse:


> Um familiar, ontem à noite, ficou atolado no Guincho...Fez marcha atrás ao empurrão e teve de ir dar a volta  :-)



Pois é um classico, tem havido bastante nortada, e por vezes, a CMCascais não sabe gerir bem a coisa, deixam acumular, acumular...

A titulo de exemplo(ainda que dos mais extremos que assisti) video feito por mim em 2015.A praia mais ventosa do país tem destas coisas.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jun 2017 às 17:27)

Boas por aqui máxima do ano com 34.3 por agora 32.8


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jun 2017 às 17:41)

Boas.
Por questões profissionais tenho andado meio fugido. 
Sigo com 35.1°c máxima até ao momento. 
Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jun 2017 às 17:54)

Alvega  que forno a bater nos 39.6


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

Interior a ferver, nortada  acelerar, o cabo raso segue nos *18,7ºC *e vento a *38,5 km/h* de velocidade media horaria.
Pelas minhas contas talvez umas 10 estações foram aos *40ºC*.
Dia bem quente no interior.


----------



## Geopower (12 Jun 2017 às 18:45)

Telheiras segue com 29,4ºC. Vento moderado de NW
Extremos do dia:
32,5ºC
19,3ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

Esta noite vai ser tropical por aqui .


----------



## remember (12 Jun 2017 às 19:26)

36,6ºC de máxima,  mínima de 17,7ºC, sigo com 27,2ºC e 49% de HR


----------



## criz0r (12 Jun 2017 às 19:51)

Céu a tornar-se muito nublado a SO. Vento aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## rafarodrigues (12 Jun 2017 às 20:17)

Aqui o céu de repente ficou muito nublado por nebulosidade baixa o que me impede a visibilidade 
Pelo os meus palpites daquelas células bem organizadas no interior cheira me que vai haver aparato  eléctrico na zona centro e norte esta noite toca a preparar o fogo de artificio..


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Jun 2017 às 20:48)

Olá, boa tarde

Aqui por Lisboa sopra um vento que ameniza a temperatura alta que se fez sentir há umas horas. Cerca de 34º C 

Para leste, vêem-se células, na zona do Alentejo . Provavelmente não vão afectar Lisboa, como é o costume


----------



## remember (12 Jun 2017 às 21:01)

Muito vento por aqui também e ainda bem, temperatura a descer bem 23,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2017 às 21:21)

Relâmpago disse:


> Provavelmente não vão afectar Lisboa, como é o costume


O que pode afetar Lisboa está no oceano e não no interior.


----------



## Rachie (12 Jun 2017 às 21:41)

Boa tarde. Agora a reportar do Feijó, ainda sem lugar definitivo para a estação, UE hoje na varanda sul marcou 35.1°(à sombra). Ainda não fui ver se será uma temperatura fidedigna mas que fez muito calor, fez.  
Neste momento marca 31.
Já se vem algumas nuvens finas no céu. A ver se amanhã tenho de lavar o carro que chover deve vir com lama de certeza. 

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Jun 2017 às 22:55)

Já esteve quase nos 25ºC de momento encontro-me com 23,7ºC e com tendência para subir! A temperatura dentro de casa é que está horrível, 28,3ºC resultado do dia quente que se fez sentir...


----------



## meko60 (12 Jun 2017 às 22:57)

Boa noite.
Dia já bem quentinho o de hoje. Máxima de 34,8ºC.


----------



## Candy (13 Jun 2017 às 00:02)

Boas,
Por Peniche aumentou bastante a intensidade do vento, com o cair da noite.

Já agora e só em jeito de...  Há registos de descargas electricas no mar a oeste de Peniche.


----------



## Teya (13 Jun 2017 às 03:48)

A coisa está animada na costa...pena estar longe http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 04:24)




----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 04:38)

Das evoluções mais rápidas que já vi no radar.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2017 às 11:08)

Boas!

A animação está toda a Norte, aqui apenas algum calor (27/28ºC), com tempo algo abafado e céu povoado por _cumulus _dispersos.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jun 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia.
Agora passo os dias por Campo de Ourique e trago um termómetro comigo para não me sentir sozinho. 
26.4°c por esta hora. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2017 às 12:07)

boas por aqui a máxima de ontem foi de 34.3 a mínima foi de 19.5 por agora 30.5.
Para Sábado as previsões dão 45 graus para alguns locais do distrito de Santarém vamos aguardar para ver se as previsões se confirmarão.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jun 2017 às 13:32)

Temperatura a disparar para cima , neste momento tenho 31.2 graus , hoje devo ter uma máxima igual á de ontem ou mais alta , está calor !


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2017 às 13:55)

33.3 ainda vai bater a máxima de ontem e está o tempo mais abafado.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

Muito muito calor por Almada. Está um ambiente abafado e horrível lá fora. Entretanto o céu está com bom aspecto, 







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2017 às 14:45)

Boas

Apesar da máxima já ter ido aos 31,5ºC bem menos que ontem que foi de 35,4ºC...

Agora estão menos 8ºC que ontem a mesma hora!! vento fraco de SW e 27,5ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jun 2017 às 14:50)

Neste momento tenho 32.9 graus , é capaz de ir novamente aos 34 graus como ontem .


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jun 2017 às 15:04)

Aqui por Campo d'ourique sigo com 29.8°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (13 Jun 2017 às 15:25)

Levantou-se a Nortada desde o meu último post e já com rajadas valentes. O céu entretanto limpou.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (13 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

E chuva em pombal com este bafo??? Surpresa...isto não não dará lugar a uma trovoadazita assim valente!?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2017 às 18:24)

Máxima deve ter rondado os 33ºC, felizmente a brisa da sul sempre diminui um bocado o stress térmico. 

Para o próximo sábado é loucura, 39ºC de máxima.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jun 2017 às 18:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima deve ter rondado os 33ºC, felizmente a brisa da sul sempre diminui um bocado o stress térmico.
> 
> Para o próximo sábado é loucura, 39ºC de máxima.




No próximo sábado devemos ir aos 40 graus de máxima .


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Boas máxima de 34.3 por agora 30.3


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2017 às 19:30)

Está bonito está para sexta já dão 45 graus!


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2017 às 21:49)

Por aqui ainda estão 26.4 vai ser difícil dormir esta noite com o calor


----------



## remember (13 Jun 2017 às 22:11)

35,2°C de máxima com um dia muito abafado, sigo com 24,8°C, mais uma noite com muito calor, a minima de hoje foi de 
18,4°C.


----------



## SnowMarta (13 Jun 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite , pela zona de Coruche no dia 9/6 obteve-se uma máxima de 29.7ºC e uma mínima de 14.6ºC e rajadas de 28.8km/h. No dia 10/6 uma máxima de 33.6ºC e uma mínima de 12.7ºC e rajadas de 31.0Km/h. No dia 11/6 máxima de 33.4ºC, mínima de 13.6ºC e rajadas de 35.7km/h. Ontem dia 12/6 uma máxima de 37.4ºC e uma mínima de 13.9ºC rajadas de 32.5 km/h. Hoje dia 13/6 máxima de 36.2ºC, mínima de 17.7ºC e rajadas de 24.4 Km/h.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2017 às 00:10)

Incrível meia-noite e a temperatura ainda está nos 25 graus em 2 horas apenas baixou 1.3 graus vamos lá ver se hoje vou a ter a primeira noite tropical .


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jun 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia. 
Aqui por Campo d'ourique mínima de 20.5°c e agora sigo com 22.5°c
Na margem sul a mínima foi de 18.5°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia! 

Manhã amena em Leiria com céu encoberto, hoje não deverá aquecer tanto como ontem.

Por agora 19/20ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jun 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

Início de madrugada bem quente, com a temperatura a teimar não descer dos 23ºC. Entretanto lá acabou por ficar abaixo do tropical.

Vamos ter agora pelo menos 2 dias de algum fresco antes da fornalha, há que aproveitar! Sigo com céu limpo e vento por enquanto a soprar fraco.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 10:58)

Hoje e amanhã vamos ter algum fresco , mas depois vem a fornalha no fim de semana , com as temperaturas a chegarem aos 40 graus aqui !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 10:59)

Neste momento tenho 23.5 graus , hoje devo ir aos 29 graus .


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2017 às 11:02)

boas a mínima acabou por não ser tropical com 18.8 por agora 28.3.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2017 às 15:20)

Depois de umas semanas ausente aqui do fórum, porque fiquei sem computador, voltei só para dizer que o dia de segunda feira e de ontem foram mesmo muito quentes, aliás na segunda fui á feira da agricultura em Santarém, e não era fácil permanecer na rua depois da hora de almoço.
Mas felizmente que hoje já não está tanto calor.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 17:50)

Hoje tive uma máxima de 27.5 graus , a partir de sexta feira é para torrar com temperaturas acima dos 35 graus , vamos para a praia dar um mergulho !


----------



## Fall9 (14 Jun 2017 às 18:52)

A típica cobertura do Oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

FALS disse:


> A típica cobertura do Oeste



Esbarra e contorna a serra de Sintra, cá deste lado agradecemos.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2017 às 19:33)

já de volta à Fajarda, nestes 3 dias:

máxima: *37.7ºC* (segunda)
minima: *13.3ºC*
actual: *26.4ºC*

a partir de sexta 40ºC+ à vontade infelizmente


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2017 às 20:00)

De manhã algo nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos.

Temperatura deve ter chegado aos 30°C, contudo já estão uma bons 20°C é uma brisa gelada em Queluz, que bom esta bonança antes do inferno


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

FALS disse:


> A típica cobertura do Oeste


Boa tarde. Pois aqui já está tempo fresco e nevoeiro. Ao menos serve para refrescar a casa!


----------



## nelson972 (14 Jun 2017 às 21:06)

É mesmo!
Temperatura actual 18 graus. 
Em Alvados, pnsac, está assim:









Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 21:09)

Sexta feira começa a fornalha .


----------



## remember (14 Jun 2017 às 21:34)

Dia bem mais fesco, 29,2ºC e mínima de 18,3ºC.
Temperatura actual de 20,3ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 09:08)

Hoje devo chegar aos 30 graus , sexta feira começa a fornalha a serio !


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2017 às 09:16)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Sexta feira começa a fornalha





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> sexta feira começa a fornalha a serio !



Mesmo  que chegues aos 39.9ºc , já é bem bom, acho que vais ter um belo evento aí no teu local


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 09:20)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo  que chegues aos 39.9ºc , já é bem bom, acho que vais ter um belo evento aí no teu local




Para mim 39.9 graus é 40 graus , mas eu devo chegar aos 40 graus muito provavelmente , ou talvez ultrapassar um pouco .


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2017 às 09:22)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> mas eu devo chegar aos 40 graus muito provavelmente , ou talvez ultrapassar um pouco



40 ou mais graus, isso seria o ideal, um evento espectacular e de sonho para a tua zona


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 09:25)

Eu acho que vou aos 40.2 ou 40.3 graus, mais não devo chegar , no domingo também vou ter um dia bem quente devo chegar aos 38 graus no domingo .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 09:29)

Snifa disse:


> 40 ou mais graus, isso seria o ideal, um evento espectacular e de sonho para a tua zona




Era um pesadelo , ainda mais com as noites tropicais vai ser difícil dormir , minha casa vai aquecer bem , melgas coming .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2017 às 09:52)

Eu acho que já chega de posts de "eu acho que vou chegar a xxºC"... Para além de não ser seguimento nenhum (seguimento = relatar o que está a acontecer, nowcasting), já começa a ser um pouco irritante ter comentários destes durante dias seguidos. Quando chegar Sábado logo se vê quanto é que tem cada um!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 09:53)

Eu acho que devíamos fazer apostas das temperaturas máximas e mínimas para o próximo fim de semana .


----------



## Hitchens (15 Jun 2017 às 10:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu acho que já chega de posts de "eu acho que vou chegar a xxºC"... Para além de não ser seguimento nenhum (seguimento = relatar o que está a acontecer, nowcasting), já começa a ser um pouco irritante ter comentários destes durante dias seguidos. Quando chegar Sábado logo se vê quanto é que tem cada um!


Obrigado Duarte. Comecei a fazer seguimento aqui no fórum por entender que pudesse ser relevante haver inputs desta zona do país - até pela escassez de estações - mas começa-me a faltar a paciência para abrir o site e tropeçar em tantos dislates.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2017 às 11:37)

O dia de hoje segue já bem quente.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2017 às 11:49)

por aqui 27ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

foi um dia tranquilo, mais tranquilo do que pensava:

maxima: *32.0ºC* (abaixo do previsto)
minima: *14.0ºC*
actual: *27.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jun 2017 às 20:24)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 18.2  a máxima 30.7 por agora 25.3.
Venha de lá esse evento de calor extremo.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jun 2017 às 21:17)

Boa noite pessoal. 
A máxima de hoje atingiu os 31.8°c, mais alta do que esperava , enquanto a mínima desceu aos 17.4°c.
Sigo agora com 24.0°c e 53%HR.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jun 2017 às 22:37)

Boas parece que é possível que as temperatura cheguem aos 46 em alguns lugares, penso que seja em Coruche e Mora mas não tenho a certeza.
É pena que a estação de Mora esteja off pois o record do ano passado de 44.8 podia ser batido...


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2017 às 23:19)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas parece que é possível que as temperatura cheguem aos 46 em alguns lugares, penso que seja em Coruche e Mora mas não tenho a certeza.
> É pena que a estação de Mora esteja off pois o record do ano passado de 44.8 podia ser batido...



sim Coruche o gfs dá 45.2ºC



actual 18.7ºC


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2017 às 23:32)

Boa noite, 32,1ºC de máxima hoje e 17,3ºC de mínima, estas massas do norte de África, trazem sempre extremos.
Mas não é nada que não me espante, desde pequeno que me lembro de Verões bem quentes por Lisboa. O que tenho notado é que existe uma grande diferença em termos no inicio "temporal" do verão que acontecia geralmente nos primeiros dias de Maio, com algumas ondas de calor e com o outono bem "vincado" em Setembro, agora começa normalmente mais tarde com o verão quase sempre a prolongar-se até meio de Outubro, mês do meu aniversário, daí nunca me esquecer Sigo actualmente com 21,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2017 às 23:50)

Boas,

Sigo com forte norteada.
16,7 graus.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 00:31)

Boas máxima de 31,8ºC

Agora estão 21,5ºC

A ver então se apanha se aproxima dos 40ºC aqui


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 08:05)

Boas , Hoje é para torrar , estou curioso para ver as máximas de hoje .


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 08:19)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 17.6°c por volta das 7 horas.
Agora, já por Campo d'ourique sigo com 20.1°c enquanto a mínima desceu aos 18.0°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 10:04)

Vou bater os recordes de temperatura mínima de sábado para domingo .


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia,

Hoje encontro-me pelo Parque das Nações, mas desengane-se quem pensar que por estar perto do Rio está mais fresco, ora neste momento estou a transpirar à grande . Aproveito para desejar boa sorte aos colegas do Interior, vão precisar certamente!

Situação actual de Céu limpo,vento inexistente e temperatura em subida vertiginosa.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 11:33)

boas que bafo lá fora a temperatura ainda só vai nos 29.3 mas a sensação de calor é enorme talvez a humidade seja elevada, a mínima foi de 17.8.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

Que bafo , neste momento tenho 29.5 graus , a sensação térmica é de 30.6 graus , estou curioso para saber a máxima .


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 12:01)

31.1ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 12:17)

E já vou nos 30.3 graus .


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 12:27)

32.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2017 às 12:29)

Boas!

Algum calor em Leiria, mas por aqui a influencia marítima ameniza um pouco a coisa. 

Por agora 28/30ºC na cidade, um pouco mais para o Litoral os valores estão bem mais frescos, com 25ºC em Monte Real e 24ºC perto da Nazaré (dados WU).


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 12:38)

Aqui estão agora 30,3ºC mas já esteve 32,6ºC 

Mínima de 17,6ºC


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 12:42)

Corre agora uma aragem muito agradável aqui junto ao Rio no P. das Nações. 

De manhã quando aqui cheguei estava muito mais calor, vai-se lá entender isto. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 12:46)

O vento quer destruir a máxima .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 12:47)

criz0r disse:


> Corre agora uma aragem muito agradável aqui junto ao Rio no P. das Nações.
> 
> De manhã quando aqui cheguei estava muito mais calor, vai-se lá entender isto.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Aqui em Cascais ate está agradável, mais que Alcabideche.
Aqui está relacionado com vento de SO e estar junto ao mar.
Talvez se passe o mesmo por essas bandas, o vento poderá ter rodado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 12:52)

Este vento de sul está a baixar a temperaturas , está difícil subir a temperatura .


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 12:58)

*32,5ºC  *


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 13:00)

*33.6ºC*, bem vou po bronze, tenho de ir ali a Coruche


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 13:00)

Hoje devo atingir a máxima do ano , neste momento 31.5 graus .


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 13:19)

Por cá sigo com 31.9°c e 48%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 13:21)

Vento de sul a baixar a temperaturas , a ver se sobe por volta das 14h.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Agora o vento acalmou e sigo com 32.4 graus , o interior está literalmente a derreter .


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 13:57)

34.7 máxima do ano já batida e ainda só são 14 horas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 14:08)

UI já estão 35,1 graus , estou literalmente a torrar e continua a subir a temperatura .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 14:19)

AI e continua a subir a temperatura tenho neste momento cerca de 35,8 graus .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 14:22)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> AI e continua a subir a temperatura tenho neste momento cerca de 35,8 graus .



E esses valores são fiáveis? Há 20 minutos, a estação de Lisboa (G. Coutinho) tinha _apenas_ 32,1ºC... Acho estranho haver uma diferença tão grande na temperatura, tendo em conta que a tua localização é "Lisboa".

--

Por aqui sigo com *33,0ºC*, com dificuldade em subir.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 14:28)

*37,8ºC *


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 14:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E esses valores são fiáveis? Há 20 minutos, a estação de Lisboa (G. Coutinho) tinha _apenas_ 32,1ºC... Acho estranho haver uma diferença tão grande na temperatura, tendo em conta que a tua localização é "Lisboa".
> 
> --
> 
> Por aqui sigo com *33,0ºC*, com dificuldade em subir.



Mas olha que por aqui está 34.6 graus .


----------



## jonekko (16 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

Por aqui registo 32,3º. Vamos ver como evolui...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

Começou a vir um ventinho e desceu para os 34.6 graus .


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 14:37)

*38,7ºC *


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 14:38)

miguel disse:


> *38,7ºC *




Como é que em oito minutos sobes tanto .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 14:42)

O vento de Leste é tramado , a temperatura de novo a subir neste momento 35.4 graus . É um suplício para ir para a rua .


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 14:45)

Ta a subir de forma incrível!!! já vai em *39,5ºC* o vento não passa dos 2km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

A tarde segue já bem quente por aqui com 38ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

UI a temperatura sobe como um foguetão por aqui , neste momento 35.7 graus .


----------



## JTavares (16 Jun 2017 às 14:54)

Desculpa mas algo está errado aí.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 14:56)

Subida de forma rápida até aos 39,7 que foi a máxima até agora, agora estão 39,3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 15:00)

É isto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

Regressou o ventinho , abençoado ventinho a fazer nos refrescar , de momento 34.5 graus .


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 15:09)

O vento aumentou um pouco e estão agora 38,2ºC

PS: Não sei onde ta a duvida da temperatura ter oscilações por vezes rápidas seja a subir como a descer, basta uma rotação do vento! se agora entrasse o SW típico daqui em meia hora ou menos poderia ir para 25ºC,  como já me aconteceu em vários dias de Verão, o contrario também acontece.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 15:13)

Está de novo a subir de momento 35.1 graus , eu acho que não vai ficar por aqui a temperatura máxima .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 15:27)

36.2 graus que brasa .


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 15:34)

Boas, 

Aqui pelo Parque das Nações não sei quantos graus estão, mas já é difícil andar na rua. A aragem da manhã desapareceu e o ar está mesmo muito quente. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 15:43)

Subindo lentamente. 34,3ºC.


----------



## Teya (16 Jun 2017 às 15:51)

Está um horror, a aragem desapareceu por completo e sigo com 36ºC, não quero sequer imaginar o dia de amanhã.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura vai subindo aos poucos,principalmente após as 14:00h. De momento sigo com 34,5ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

A temperatura já foi aos 36.7 graus , agora estão cerca de 36.5 graus , está muito calor .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 16:14)

Esta é a primeira noite tropical que vem aí , amanhã vou ultrapassar os 40 graus , eu nem quero imaginar como vai estar .


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

*38.3ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 16:28)

Máxima de 36.7 graus máxima do ano , do dia , da hora , de tudo .


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 16:39)

a temperatura estagnou, tem estado agora sempre entre *38.1ºC e os 38.3ºC* (que é a máxima até agora)


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 16:43)

36,2ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 16:54)

Sigo com *38,3ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 17:02)

Impressionante como a temperatura se mantém pelos 35.5 graus .


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:05)

afinal... a máxima não está feita, no fim de estar estagnada algum tempo, volta a subir e sigo com *38.7ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 17:10)

Estou a suar por todo o lado , continua o calor (sauna) .


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 17:38)

Boa tarde por aqui a máxima foi de 36.7 por agora 34.8


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:46)

máxima: *38.7ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *37.1ºC*

amanhã vou passar dos 40ºC com 99% certeza infelizmente e deixa lá ver se bato o recorde desde que tenho estação que foi 42.7ºC o ano passado em Setembro


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:47)

Já está mais baixa a temperatura, 35,7ºC de momento.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 17:49)

Máxima de hoje de *39,7ºC* por breves minutos depois andou sempre nos 37/38

Agora estão 37,4ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 17:53)

miguel disse:


> Máxima de hoje de *39,7ºC* por breves minutos depois andou sempre nos 37/38
> 
> Agora estão 37,4ºC



Qual é o teu recorde Junho (temperatura mais alta de Junho ) ?

Por aqui foi um dia quente com uma máxima de 36.7 graus , amanhã com toda a certeza deve passar dos 40 graus .


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Qual é o teu recorde Junho (temperatura mais alta de Junho ) ?
> 
> Por aqui foi um dia quente com uma máxima de 36.7 graus , amanhã com toda a certeza deve passar dos 40 graus .



Não sei que tive problemas no pc e tenho de voltar a instalar o programa da estação


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 18:01)

Boas. 
Já estou por casa, é o registo neste momento é de 37.4°c e 33%HR, tendo a máxima chegado aos 38.3°c pelas 15:40

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 18:03)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *38.7ºC*
> minima: *14.8ºC*
> actual: *37.1ºC*
> 
> amanhã vou passar dos 40ºC com 99% certeza infelizmente e deixa lá ver se bato o recorde desde que tenho estação que foi 42.7ºC o ano passado em Setembro



Um colega do trabalho que é do Couço, apanhou 40ºC ao inicio da tarde.
Couço è mais quente que Coruche?


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um colega do trabalho que é do Couço, apanhou 40ºC ao inicio da tarde.
> Couço è mais quente que Coruche?


Coruche tem extremos térmicos admiráveis pela sua localização (baixa altitude/ vale do Sorraia). O Couço já apresenta uma paisagem e topografia mais caracteristica do montado do Alentejo Central, sendo já próximo de Mora. Como Mora tem, nos últimos anos, atingido temperaturas máximas extremamente elevadas  (julgo que terá tido a mais elevada em 2016), diria que... é ela por ela.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 18:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um colega do trabalho que é do Couço, apanhou 40ºC ao inicio da tarde.
> Couço è mais quente que Coruche?



foi como o colega Hitchens disse, o Couço acaba por ter mais características de Mora do que propriamente de Coruche, apesar da estação de Coruche estar situado no Vale do Sorraia, Mora ultimamente tem conseguido ser mais quente que Coruche, mas Coruche como ja foi dito é conhecido pelos extremos, ainda este Inverno chegou aos -8ºC e praticamente todos os Verões chega aos 40ºC, eu na Fajarda estou a 6/7km de Coruche situo me na parte mais a oeste do concelho, Couço por outro lado é a parte mais a leste do concelho, situa se +ou- a 20km de Coruche


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 18:51)

Margem Sul sempre a aviar no calor, aponto para uma mínima de 24 graus.







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 18:57)

A mínima deve ser tropical , deve ser de 23/24 graus.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 18:58)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *38.7ºC*
> minima: *14.8ºC*
> actual: *37.1ºC*
> 
> amanhã vou passar dos 40ºC com 99% certeza infelizmente e deixa lá ver se bato o recorde desde que tenho estação que foi 42.7ºC o ano passado em Setembro


Pensei que hoje Coruche já chegava aos 40 graus, amanhã certamente chegará mas penso que não será batido nenhum record de temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

homem do mar disse:


> Pensei que hoje Coruche já chegava aos 40 graus, amanhã certamente chegará mas penso que não será batido nenhum record de temperatura.



também pensei que chegasse no principio, mas depois de ver o Arome já não acreditava, metia nesta zona 39ºC e perto disso, normalmente o Arome é o modelo que se dá melhor a prever temperaturas porque é muito detalhado no mapa, amanhã por exemplo mete 42ºC à vontade, vamos ver, e quando falei recorde temperatura falei para mim, desde que tenho estação aqui


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 19:11)

ainda com *35ºC*, já se está melhor agora à sombra com o vento que surgiu, mas ainda um pouco abafado para esta hora, entretanto diferente acontece para o interior, vê se algo:


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

david 6 disse:


> também pensei que chegasse no principio, mas depois de ver o Arome já não acreditava, metia nesta zona 39ºC e perto disso, normalmente o Arome é o modelo que se dá melhor a prever temperaturas porque é muito detalhado no mapa, amanhã por exemplo mete 42ºC à vontade, vamos ver, e quando falei recorde temperatura falei para mim, desde que tenho estação aqui


Já agora pode colocar o link do Arome para consultar esses dados?


----------



## Fall9 (16 Jun 2017 às 19:16)

Por aqui está uma temperatura bastante agradável, estão cerca de 23°C com uma brisa de norte.
Sabe bem estar na rua


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

E a temperatura a aumentar ......36,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2017 às 19:20)

Onde estava em Lisboa às 15h chegou aos 37°C, nunca senti vento.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 19:24)

homem do mar disse:


> Já agora pode colocar o link do Arome para consultar esses dados?



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp

vais à área selecionada e colocas Portugal continental e pronto, abre logo o Arome depois basta escolheres o campo que queres


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 19:31)

david 6 disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp
> 
> vais à área selecionada e colocas Portugal continental e pronto, abre logo o Arome depois basta escolheres o campo que queres


obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 19:54)

A ver se amanhã vou mesmo aos 41 graus como o ipma mete .


----------



## remember (16 Jun 2017 às 19:58)

Boas, dia bem quente, 36,7°C de máxima e 17,7°C de minima, mas penso que a máxima ainda não bateu a da semana passada... 31,2°C actual e 37% de hr, infelizmente a EM da Povoa, bloqueou nos 31,8°C e a do Forte está off, a outro e uma netatmo que está sempre inflacionada...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 19:59)

Boas!
Voltei do Algarve. Depois de ter passado pelos *44ºC* alentejanos, Lisboa é um congelador pra mim. 
Admito que tentei fritar um ovo mas não consegui. Aliás, neste momento já deve ter estrelado, passado algumas horas. Se encontrarem um ovo estrelado perdido em Aljustrel, já sabem o que aconteceu.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 20:03)

As células a E já são mais visíveis.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

Por aqui 31.1 ás 20 e 30 .
A noite de hoje já vai ser quente mas a de amanhã ainda vai ser pior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2017 às 20:33)

Sempre bom viver aqui, menos 7ºC do que em Lisboa quando saí de lá. 

É só turistas vermelhos ahah 
Se fosse turista e visse as temperaturas que davam para aqui nem punha cá os pés lol 

Já há alguns anos que o Geofísico não passa dos 40ºC, vamos a ver como corre amanhã. 

O Verão começa daqui a 4 dias


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 20:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sempre bom viver aqui, menos 7ºC do que em Lisboa quando saí de lá.
> 
> É só turistas vermelhos ahah
> Se fosse turista e visse as temperaturas que davam para aqui nem punha cá os pés lol
> ...


Acho que ainda vai haver estações que vão ter temperatura máxima anual na primavera do que no verão que só começa daqui a 4 dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2017 às 20:49)

homem do mar disse:


> Acho que ainda vai haver estações que vão ter temperatura máxima anual na primavera do que no verão que só começa daqui a 4 dias.


Sim é verdade, mas meteorologicamente o Verão são os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto.

A situação do ano passado em Setembro foi menos grave pelo facto de ter sido só dois ou três dias de calor intenso. Este evento é bem pior, temperaturas 10ºC acima da média durante 5 ou 6 dias é muito extremo.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 20:53)

Boa noite. 
Temperatura ainda acima dos 30°c, 30.4°c e 44%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Griffin (16 Jun 2017 às 21:01)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 37,5ºC em Samora Correia.
Vamos aguardar pelo fim-de-semana para ver se os 40,4ºC do ano passado conseguem ser ultrapassados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2017 às 21:03)

Já estão 25°C aqui, não devo ter mínima tropical


----------



## jonekko (16 Jun 2017 às 21:17)

Por aqui sigo com 28º.


----------



## remember (16 Jun 2017 às 21:27)

29,3ºC e 34% de HR, a temperatura em casa é de 29,7ºC mas bate o sol de manhã de um lado e de tarde do outro lado...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Veremos como corre o dia de amanhã , estou curioso para ver as máximas de amanhã .


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

Por aqui ainda antes do amanhecer já se avistavam no céu umas grandes formações nebulosas.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 22:00)

Máxima de hoje, 36,7ºC, por agora sigo com 30,7ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 22:01)

Ainda vou com 28.4 graus , vou ter uma mínima bem tropical , a mínima deve ser de 24 graus .


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 22:03)

Por agora ainda sigo com 29.4°c e 42%HR.
Não tinha reparado que por aqui se bateu a máxima para o mês de junho desde que iniciei os registos em 2013. 
O anterior valor era de 37.8°c de 2014, agora passa a vigorar os 38.3°c de hoje. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

Boas,
Máxima: 32,3 graus.
Actual: 27,7 graus
Rajada máxima: 68 km/h
Lestada moderada

Amanhã começam então as mínimas tropicais.
Tenho pena dos meteorologistas, prever uma mínima tropical que basicamente baseia-se na lestada, não deve ser fácil.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 22:23)

27.4 ainda não é hoje que vou ter uma mínima tropical.


----------



## remember (16 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

Começa a entrar finalmente alguma humidade, a mesma encontra-se a subir. 27,2ºC temperatura actual!


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 22:59)

28.1°c e 47%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 23:04)

Temperatura consistente, 28,0 graus.
Que bafo la fora.
Acertei em cheio a marcação de férias.


----------



## SnowMarta (16 Jun 2017 às 23:05)

Boa noite no dia 14/6 máxima de 33.0ºC e mínima de 16.5ºC, rajadas de 26.1Km/h, ontem uma máxima de 33.8ºC e uma mínima de 13.6ºC rajadas de  32.3Km/h hoje muito mais calor com máxima de 38.8ºC e mínima de 15.0ºC rajadas de 27.0Km/h . Neste momento apresenta-se aqui  uma temperatura de 26.2ºC.


----------



## ruijacome (16 Jun 2017 às 23:31)

Ora bem!

Aqui na estação do meu quartel (a 400 metros daqui) está mais ou menos assim!







Não me parece que vá descer muito mais


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:32)

*22ºC *agora e uma brisa fresca, como é bom ter uma serra a tapar a lestada e viver num vale 

IPMA já colocou Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal em alerta vermelho 

Amanhã vão-se bater alguns recordes de Junho em algumas estações provavelmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:36)

Desceu 4 graus, sigo com 24,2 graus.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:38)

22.7ºC, aqui podem mandar o calor que quiserem à tarde que depois à noite é sempre muito dificil haver minimas tropicais , quarto está um forno


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 01:13)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 26.3°c e 54%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 01:59)

vai descendo muito lentamente provavelmente por causa do vento fraco que há, 22.1ºC


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 02:08)

Boa noite por aqui a noite está agradável com 22.7.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 02:26)

Hora da deita com 25.8°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 02:36)

Boa noite, a mínima encontra-se nos 25,7ºC. Provavelmente irei acertar na previsão de 24ºC de mínima que fiz à tarde.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 05:08)

Aqui a mínima encontra se nos 24.3 graus .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 06:26)

A ver se hoje tenho a sorte de ver uma trovoada pelo final da tarde , de resto será um dia bem quente , logo aos primeiros raios de sol a temperatura dispara para os 40 graus .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 07:15)

Já vai a subir , neste momento tenho 25.2 graus , lembrando que a mínima foi de 24.1 graus .


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 08:25)

Bom dia.
A mínima por aqui ficou pelos 22.3°c pelas 7:07.
Agora sigo com 25.0°c e 65%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 08:32)

Já fui aos 27.5 graus , agora tinha de vir um ventinho e desceu  para os 25.9 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 08:54)

Boas,

Primeira mínima tropical do ano por cá, 22,1 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 09:20)

Já vou nos 29,1 graus, com leve brisa de leste.
Sol escaldante.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Mínima bem tropical, de* 24,2°C*.
Estão *29,3°C *e vento fraco de Este. 
A chuva é que podia dar o ar de sua graça lá para o final do dia.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 10:05)

Temperatura a subir muito rapidamente. Já estão *31,4°C*.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2017 às 10:15)

Início de manhã morninho, morninho.  

Quando entrei no carro, às 7h15, já o carro marcava 26ºC. Às 9h40 já estava nos 30ºC.


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 10:19)

Vai bonito vai, 32,1°C por breves minutos, 31,9°C actual e 38% de HR. A minima foi de 21,8°C.


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 10:20)

Bom dia, já está bastante desagradável a esta hora, no lado sul da minha casa registo 30,1ºC à sombra e no lado norte onde o sol só vai começar a aparecer à hora de almoço e durante toda a tarde registo 28,3ºC. 
Espero  que apareça alguma instabilidade ao final do dia e chuva, bons registos e bebam muita água!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

31,3 graus.
Vejo Torres a SO.
Que brasa.
Alguém confirma as ditas Torres?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 10:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> 31,3 graus.
> Vejo Torres a SO.
> Que brasa.
> Alguém confirma as ditas Torres?


O satélite confirma. 





*33,0ºC *


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 10:46)

Mínima de 23,1ºC

Agora estão uns incríveis (para esta hora) *35,8ºC *


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 10:52)

Confirmo as ditas Torres , com sorte vemos trovoada para a tarde neste momento tenho uns tórridos 32.1 graus .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 11:18)

Por aqui a esta hora já está calor, que já não é fácil estar ao sol pleno, até já escalda as costas e ainda passa poucos minutos das 11 da manhã. 
Sigo com 33.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 11:26)

Hoje sobe com a pica toda. 
*34,3ºC *


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 11:26)

Boas tal como previ a mínima acabou por não ser tropical com 19.7  por agora já aquece com 33.1


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 11:39)

Estão neste momento uns tórridos 34,1 graus , ainda vejo as torres a sul mas deve dar em nada , vento muito fraco de leste e muito calor !!


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 11:53)

35,6°C


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 12:02)

35,4 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 12:11)

A reportar do guincho, cheguei com vento no, entretanto rodou pára leste.
Vento fraco. Calor valente.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2017 às 12:27)

Já por Sintra/Cavaleira.


----------



## Microburst (17 Jun 2017 às 12:29)

As nuvens para já parecem estar todas a dissipar-se atendendo às imagens de satélite. 

A reportar hoje do Feijó, tenho por esta altura 34,2ºC com 31% de Hr e vento fraco (5km/h) de E.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 12:29)

Por cá sigo com 35.7°c e 36%HR.
Heat index 38°c diz a estação. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 12:31)

Sigo nos 36.9 graus , já passei a máxima de ontem , estou a torrar ao sol !


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 12:40)

Estão *40,7ºC 
*
Vento nulo, está horrível na rua e ate em casa já se sufoca


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 12:42)

miguel disse:


> Estão *40,7ºC
> *
> Vento nulo, está horrível na rua e ate em casa já se sufoca



É hoje que Lisboa e Setúbal ultrapassam os recordes de junho de 1981 , por aqui tenho uns sufocantes 37.6 graus .


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 12:47)

37,5°C a subida continua... Máxima do ano até agora


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

*38.1ºC* a máxima de ontem já está quase a ser batida a esta hora

passado 3min 38.4ºC, vai a disparar


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 13:00)

A estação que acompanho deixou de reportar. O último registo é de* 34,4°C* às 11:46.
Vamos ver o que a tarde nos traz.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 13:03)

Por cá sigo com 36.9°c e 33%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (17 Jun 2017 às 13:04)

Há cerca de 20 minutos que começou a soprar um bafo sufocante de E/NE e a temperatura subiu logo dos 34,2ºC para os 37,6ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 13:08)

A temperatura continua a subir , neste momento tenho 38.2 graus está mesmo sufocante .


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 13:13)

*39.2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 13:17)

Bom dia, aqui pela Cova da Piedade o calor é violento. 35,2ºC e vento de leste a secar tudo o que encontra pelo caminho.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 13:27)

38.1 por aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 13:35)

36,5ºC e céu a encobrir, com a ajuda de um IF aqui perto.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 13:40)

*40ºC!*


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 13:49)

38,5°C a humidade aparece pela primeira vez LL... Tenho tudo fechado na sala, mas mesmo assim tenho 29,8°C.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 13:54)

*41,8ºC *


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 13:55)

*39* lá fora já cá dentro de casa estou com 30
Tomar já vai com 41.4 a máxima de Junho daquela estação é de 42.1 acho que vai ser batida.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 13:55)

Parece-me ver algumas pipocas a nascerem a Oeste. 

Sigo com 38,1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 13:56)

*38,9ºC* na Amadora. Acho que consigo ultrapassar os 39,9ºC do ano passado! (Infelizmente IPMA Amadora desapareceu em boa altura )
Mínima de *23,1ºC
*
Por aqui o Auriol marcou 20,3ºC de mínima, not bad


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 13:57)

Ui andar na rua é um suplicio , neste momento tenho uns grande sufocantes 38,8 graus , isto hoje está para apanhar escaldões .


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 13:57)

Bem, Setúbal está a fritar... 
Por cá sigo com 38.6°c 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 14:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece-me ver algumas pipocas a nascerem a Oeste.
> 
> Sigo com 38,1ºC.








*35,0ºC* por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:01)

Esta estação em Santarém já vai nos *44ºC*:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75#history


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jun 2017 às 14:03)

Manhã de praia em Santo Amaro de Oeiras... núvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Oeste / Sudoeste.
Neste momento em Carcavelos *34ºC !*


----------



## Aspvl (17 Jun 2017 às 14:03)

Muito interessante a evolução da temperatura ao longo da A8.
Comecei com 39°C à saída de Loures, depois desceu e manteve-se nos 36/37°C até começar a cair bastante até perto dos 27°C a seguir a Óbidos. A seguir a isto, começou a subir de forma brutal e estou nos 37°C!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

Que subida incrível neste  momento  tenho cerca de 39.2 graus , este vento de leste é tramado .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

O ribatejo segue mesmo a escaldar a estação aqui mais perto regista 39.8ºC, o céu está parcialmente nublado. 
A estação do vale de Santarém regista já 44.5ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O ribatejo segue mesmo a escaldar a estação aqui mais perto regista 39.8ºC, o céu está parcialmente nublado.
> A estação do vale de Santarém regista já 44.5ºC.


Olá! Qual é o record de máxima para essa estação? Obrigado!


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 14:20)

p


guisilva5000 disse:


> Esta estação em Santarém já vai nos *44ºC*:
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75#history


Parece-me que essa estação não está com os valores muito fiáveis 45 graus acho exagerado.


----------



## felyzardo (17 Jun 2017 às 14:21)

37.7 em Queluz, 25.3 em casa.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

Previsão para as 12h UTC vs Observação:












Fase à previsão do Arome, na generalidade as temperaturas estão ligeiramente mais baixas do que o previsto.
Às 12h UTC ainda não havia nenhuma EMA acima dos 42ºC previstos numa ampla região do interior centro-sul.

No entanto havia algumas excepções. Nomeadamente a costa vicentina (Aljezur e Odemira) e Torres Vedras (Dois Portos), onde as observações às 12h eram superiores às previstas.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:31)

temperatura estagnou nos *40.3ºC*, neste momento uns altos cirrus vão interferindo com o sol


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:36)

Geofísico nos* 38,1ºC *às 14h

Na Amadora vai no recorde do ano passado, *39,9ºC!
*
Alcácer do Sal nos *42,2ºC* às 14h


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 14:37)

Vá lá mais um pouco tenho 39,7 graus , está um calor muito tórrido  vou para a praia nos próximos dias de manha .


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

Acabei de sair de casa com 39,6°C, na rua mal se pode andar dada a reduzida humidade... cheguei ao carro, marcava 40°C, na zona onde me encontro a uns 2km de casa o carro marcava 39°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75

*46,3ºC* 

A estação parece estar sempre 2ºC acima da Santarém IPMA, pelo menos é o padrão da última semana. Mas parece que por este andar a estação vai evaporar lol


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

Tomar nos 42.2 foi batido o record de temperatura daquela estação para o mês de Junho.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75
> 
> *46,3ºC*
> 
> A estação parece estar sempre 2ºC acima da Santarém IPMA, pelo menos é o padrão da última semana. Mas parece que por este andar a estação vai evaporar lol



acho que essa estação está um pouco inflacionada, já não é a 1ª vez que essa estação aparece aqui nos comentários


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 14:49)

estão 40,1ºC mas a máxima já foi aos *42,4ºC* que é máxima do ano máximas dos anos sei lá quando tive isto  em 2003 na famosa onda de calor lembro que Setúbal foi aos 43ºC


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2017 às 14:50)

Ultrapassada a barreira dos 40 em Corroios, finalmente, depois de milhões de anos de eventos extremos sem resultados minimamente decentes.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 14:57)

Tou quase nos 40 graus !!!!! Falta 2 décimas .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 14:59)

homem do mar disse:


> p
> 
> Parece-me que essa estação não está com os valores muito fiáveis 45 graus acho exagerado.



Sim apesar de estar muito calor, também achei os valores da temperatura máxima um pouco elevados, já me tinha apercebido que a estação não deve de estar a funcionar a 100%.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

39.9 por agora está a bater na trava está difícil bater a barreira dos 40.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

37.2 pelos campos do lis


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jun 2017 às 15:03)

O Vale de Santarém, tal como o próprio nome indica, fica num vale e numa zona mais baixa do que a cidade de Santarém. É bem possível que o valor esteja certo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 15:05)

Dia divinal no guincho. Calor. Vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 15:06)

volta a subir mais depressa, no fim de ter estado um tempo estagnado, sigo com *41ºC* e começo a ver desenvolvimento ao longe para o interior


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2017 às 15:11)

41ºC


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

39,5ºC isto é um inferno na rua, e nem dentro de casa consigo ter uma temperatura agradável 30,4ºC. Pressão a descer 1013hPa e sem valores de humidade 

Entretanto deixo-vos com isto http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 esperemos que a instabilidade vá aumentando a partir de agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

*40,2ºC!*


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 15:18)

Já se nota alguma convecção. 
*35,6°C *


----------



## vortex (17 Jun 2017 às 15:19)

Boas! Por volta das 14h registei 40,2ºC. Neste momento 40ºC e 25% de HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jun 2017 às 15:22)

Neste momento estou em Mira, Coimbra e a 100km a Sueste o lightning maps deteta trovoada.

Zona da Pampilhosa da Serra


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 15:22)

Finalmente cheguei aos 40


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 15:23)

começa a aparecer desenvolvimento mais próximo a SE, *41.2ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

Boa tarde a todos! Oleiros com eco vermelho-roxo!


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 15:35)

Este é o novo record da estação.
O anterior era de Setembro passado com 40.3°c. 
É a segunda vez que atinge os 40°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 15:41)

Alcácer do Sal: *43,5ºC*
Alvega:* 43,1ºC*
*
*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 15:43)

Finalmente !!! 40 graus , finalmente cheguei .


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Finalmente !!! 40 graus , finalmente cheguei .








Isso quer dizer que vais parar de fazer referência aos 40º? Ou vais fazer mais ainda porque chegaste ao valor?


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

Sigo com 39,7º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jun 2017 às 15:51)

35.6ºC em Carcavelos


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

Cumulus a crescer a Norte e Este.
Estão *35,8ºC* em Carnaxide


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2017 às 15:56)

41,4ºC. Aqui, é inacreditável. A 6 km do mar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:02)

*42ºC* a subir!

consigo ver ao longe a célula de Portalegre e a de Proença/Oleiros, a Sul/SE continuam os cumulus mas por enquanto ainda não passaram disso mas teem durado bastante tempo


----------



## ruijacome (17 Jun 2017 às 16:07)

A 2 kms do Mar e da Baia de Cascais! Máxima atingida de 40.3 às 14h50


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2017 às 16:09)

Máxima de 41,8 até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:10)

Boas,

 T.actual: 38,0ºC !

 T.máxima: *39,4ºC*

Nem quis acreditar, que valor histórico por estas bandas.
Ao sair do Guincho para Alcabideche o ar quente era incrivel.
Ontem o Arome tinha uma mancha de 39ºC entre Cascais e Serra de Sintra, sinceramente não liguei muito, incrivel a precisão.


----------



## Candy (17 Jun 2017 às 16:11)

Ora então boa tarde aos derretidos! 

Peniche, Cabo Carvoerio: 22ºC...

Centro de Peniche... em casa... No meu terraço, abrigado do ventinho que corre, viradinho a sul, completamente ao sol (quer dizer o céu está branquinho...) o termómetro marcava, há meia hora,  32,5ºC.

Pimba...!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

E ainda continua a subir neste momento tenho 40,4 graus , ainda vai aos 41 graus querem ver está mesmo muito calor !


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> T.actual: 38,0ºC !
> 
> ...


Para quem está habituado à ventania fresca, isso é um grande choque.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

E ainda continua a subir neste momento tenho 40,4 graus , ainda vai aos 41 graus querem ver está mesmo muito calor !


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:15)

*42.2ºC*, os cumulos de S/SE estão a começar a evoluir agora


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 16:19)

Wow !!! Já tenho 40.8 graus que subida incrível omg !!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 16:22)

A EMA de Lisboa, Gago Coutinho seguia com *39,6ºC* às 16h.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

aqui mais perto:







ao longe para o interior:


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 16:32)

Por cá a máxima já ficou feita, 41.8°c.
Agora sigo com 39.7°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:35)

O proximo ponto de interesse será a minima de amanhã, vai ser muito alta.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 16:39)

Já temos algumas torres para leste , ainda sigo com uns tórridos 40.3 graus , a máxima foi aos 40.9 graus .


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 16:41)

Incrível em Tomar a temperatura tem estado nos 42 graus desde as 13 e 30.
por aqui 39.5


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:42)

a temperatura matem se estagnada nos *42.3ºC*

e entretanto a coisa começa a ficar interessante  :


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> A EMA de Lisboa, Gago Coutinho seguia com *39,6ºC* às 16h.



Acho mais surpreendente ter 40ºC por estas bandas. 
Pois é algo muito raro mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 16:44)

Contraste espetacular!


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 16:49)

Impressionantes 41,6ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 16:51)

OH MEU DEUS !!!!! 41,3 GRAUS !!!!


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

Alguém me explica esta evolução que parece tar a chegar ao interior centro muita trovoada e será que chega a Pombal!?


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 16:54)

Para ajudar aos 39º neste momento, junta-se o fumo proveniente de Loures para ajudar! Horrível.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:57)

Máxima anual de *40,5ºC. *Temperatura mais alta na Amadora desde 2011, ano em que a estação WU ficou online. Brutal!


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 17:00)

jonekko disse:


> Para ajudar aos 39º neste momento, junta-se o fumo proveniente de Loures para ajudar! Horrível.



Tenho as janelas todas fechadas, se não mencionasse não fazia ideia, aqui no Olival Basto cheira bastante a fumo e parece-me muitas cinzas no ar. Imagino que aí na Ramada esteja bem pior.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:01)

trovoada 






ainda *42.3ºC*


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2017 às 17:14)

44,1 - sem palavras


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:15)

Esta de Alcácer do Sal, estação amadora do WU, chegou aos *47ºC. *Atenção que ontem só chegou aos 41ºC. Eu sei que é impossível de acreditar! 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA12


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 17:17)

Vale do Tejo sempre em grande nos extremos térmicos, as pessoas devem estar a assar literalmente na Feira Medieval de Belver..


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Célula com eco roxo entre Sardoal, Mação e Vila de Rei. Deve estar feio por lá...


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2017 às 17:22)

criz0r disse:


> Vale do Tejo sempre em grande nos extremos térmicos, as pessoas devem estar a assar literalmente na Feira Medieval de Belver..


È quase impossivel sair á rua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:24)

Lisboa G. Coutinho: *40,1ºC*! 16 UTC Coitados dos turistas, chegam ao aeroporto e é logo bum... 40ºC na tromba.

O meu coração meteolouco não aguenta...


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2017 às 17:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Célula com eco roxo entre Sardoal, Mação e Vila de Rei. Deve estar feio por lá...


Estou a sul de lá, Sensação estranha esta , Medonha talvez seja a palavra.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 17:24)

Por aqui, a temperatura vai subindo e a pressão vai diminuindo. *36,8ºC*
Os poucos cumulus dissiparam-se completamente. Algo me diz que a instabilidade vai ficar restringida ao pessoal do interior.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jun 2017 às 17:25)

Por aqui a temperatura já atingiu uns incríveis *40,5 graus*!!  
Agora baixou um pouco para os 39,5 mas o ambiente continua muito sufocante... 
O céu tem-se vindo a tornar mais nublado e observam-se umas belas torres para leste! Esperemos que chegue aqui qualquer coisa mais logo...  
Vento nulo a fraco de E/SE


----------



## undersnite (17 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

Olá a todos!
Apesar de já seguir este fórum há sensivelmente 10 anos, aproveitei este dia histórico para me registar. Sou o dono da estação de Montelavar, quem quiser pode acompanhá-la aqui: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAM4. 
Posso dizer que a máxima de hoje bateu os 37.8ºC de Setembro de 2016, e que foi o dia mais quente dos últimos 6 anos, onde se bem me lembro, em 2011 e também em Junho, cheguei a atingir os 39ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

srr disse:


> Estou a sul de lá, Sensação estranha esta , Medonha talvez seja a palavra.


Em Sardoal deve estar complicado...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

Ora bem vasculhando/divagando registos extremos por cá.
Hoje bati a maxima de 7 de Julho de 2013.
Ou seja, já *é porventura a máxima mais alta dos ultimos catorze anos* (celebre vaga de calor 2003).
Extremos térmicos brutais: *22,1ºC* / *39,4ºC
*
Dia para mais tarde recordar, e muitos parabens ao modelo AROME, a sua previsão foi perfeita, ha dias assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

srr disse:


> Estou a sul de lá, Sensação estranha esta , Medonha talvez seja a palavra.


Em Sardoal deve estar complicado...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

Como é que a temperatura mantém se tão alta , neste momento 41.1 graus ainda !


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

Há muitas estações WU em Lisboa que chegaram aos *42ºC*, valores incríveis. Também há outras que chegaram à loucura de 44ºC.

Alvega nos *43,8ºC*, será que vai levar o troféu da rede IPMA?

Espanha só ainda chegou aos 43,3ºC muahaha


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 17:43)

Temperatura ainda a subir 44ºC 
https://img42.com/SflCi


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 18:00)

Boss por aqui registei o record de temperatura máxima desde que faço registos aqui em Caxarias com 40.0 o anterior record era 42.3 mas em tomar.
Por agora 38.8


----------



## fsl (17 Jun 2017 às 18:02)

A Estação Nova-Oeiras atingju, pela primeira vez a TEMP de 40.0 ºC, hoje às 17:46 . Esta Estação está  a operar desde Março de 2007 !


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

maxima: *42.4ºC  *faltou 0.3ºC para chegar à máxima desde que tenho a estação que foi o ano passado em Setembro
minima: *19.8ºC *, quase 
actual: *41.3ºC* com metade do céu tapado e a outra limpa


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

39,9 graus a subir ....


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 18:23)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> 39,9 graus a subir ....



Pensa assim... vais voltar aos 40º


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:25)

Boas!
Belo forninho aqui por Almada, 40,2ºC


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2017 às 18:28)

Resumos em fotos do que se Observa em Abrantes ;
https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...5380.1073741888.1084613654&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 18:31)

srr disse:


> Resumos em fotos do que se Observa em Abrantes ;
> https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...5380.1073741888.1084613654&type=3&pnref=story



Esse conteúdo é privado!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 18:32)

Orion disse:


> Pensa assim... vais voltar aos 40º



Ufa ! Já começou a descer finalmente  mas ainda tenho uns tórridos 39,5 graus , é muito para esta hora .


----------



## Templariu (17 Jun 2017 às 18:33)

Tomar, vento forte (e quente) à momentos....
já acalmou e ''cheira'' a chuva !!


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

E continua a subir..........41,2ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

Estão se aproximar umas belas torres e parecem ter trovoada e granizo , isso não seria bom para aqui .


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

Para E o cenário é este:


----------



## Aspvl (17 Jun 2017 às 18:38)

Pela Marinha Grande tenho 32°C e no horizonte, _cumulus_ e _cumulonimbus. _Elas "andem" aí!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 18:38)

meko60 disse:


> E continua a subir..........41,2ºC



Ainda a subir nesta hora , eu subi até ás 17 h quando cheguei aos 41,5 graus , ainda trás a subir isto demonstra o poder da estada .


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:38)

as trovoadas do alto alentejo estão prestes a entrar pelo Ribatejo a dentro, daqui a pouco tenho de estar em Coruche para depois ir passar a noite em Santarém, portanto se houver trovoadas não vou poder filmar

entretanto quase 19h e ainda com *40.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:43)

*36,8ºC* e lestada a *23 km/h
*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:44)

lá veem elas, todo o leste está deste genero:







*40.4ºC*


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2017 às 18:45)

Teya disse:


> Esse conteúdo é privado!



Ok...Peço Desculpa, já esta disponível.

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...5380.1073741888.1084613654&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:47)

Imagem de satélite das 17:00h


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 18:53)

Boas, 

Penso que a minha máxima actual está errada, o sol está tão forte que nem o meu mini abrigo caseiro resiste. De qualquer forma a Auriol regista de momento 42,1  graus. Impressionante que ela continua a subir, tentei ainda à pouco ir fazer uma caminhada no P.Paz mas até me comecei a sentir mal com o bafo quente.

Entretanto vejo torres a leste com um desenvolvimento muito razoável.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:57)

Por aqui está-se a levantar o vendaval, e tenho de ir agra regar a horta que deve de estar a morrer de sede.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:59)

Algo me diz que amanhã vamos ter surpresas nas máximas da rede IPMA,com o forno tuga não se brinca. 
Vem aí uma noite daquelas. 
Lestada não vem quente, vem tórrida. porra.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algo me diz que amanhã vamos ter surpresas nas máximas da rede IPMA,com o forno tuga não se brinca.
> Vem aí uma noite daquelas.



O forno tuga é mais forte que o forno espanhol , com este calor não se brinca !


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

Desde a *Póvoa de S.Iria*, para *Leste e ESE*, há menos de uma hora:

*17:06 utc*





(*)





(*)











O incêndio junto ao viaduto da CREL, em Loures:

*17:09 utc SW*




(*)






(*) fotos de Cristina Bastos


----------



## Griffin (17 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

Boas,

Máxima de 42,8ºC em Samora Correia.
Ainda fiquei na dúvida se de facto tinha subido tanto, mas confirmando a estação da Proteção Civil em Benavente a diferença foi de apenas 0,5ºC.

Record absoluto desde que tenho estação instalada.


----------



## JTavares (17 Jun 2017 às 19:22)

Escuro por Coimbra mas nem pinga nem faísca.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2017 às 19:28)

Arco de células a deslocar-se para WNW:






Abrangem neste movimento uma linha que poderá atingir de Setúbal a Leiria.

São células de curta duração, desenvolvimento rápido.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 19:40)

Células para ESE ,direcção de Évora.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 19:41)

Será que vou ter sorte mais logo  ?


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 19:43)

Por pombal, está a entrar uma faixa bem escura vinda de Este está assustador tendo em conta o calor que se faz sentir ainda! Vamos ver o que trás! 
Não sei se acompanham mas no seguimento sul há relatos de um possível downbrust bem forte em Pavia destruíu bem! 
Espero que venha alguma festa mas sem partir nada por aqui!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Jun 2017 às 19:44)

Qual é a probabilidade de as células virem para a AML e cair algum granizo em Lisboa? Nem que sejam uns pingos?


----------



## Candy (17 Jun 2017 às 19:46)

Vamos ver se o escudo de Peniche é só para as altas temperaturas.


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 19:47)

O dia continua interessante, com bastantes nuvens, máxima de 40,8°C, a pressão a descer e a EM a prever trovoada, sigo com 37,9°C a HR está abaixo dos 20%, continua com LL. Que dia...


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 19:57)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade,direcção de E e a temperatura vai nos 38,7ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 19:59)

A estação que sigo está a passar-se! Será possível a temperatura estar a subir bruscamente? *39,1°C *(máxima do dia )
O céu está a ficar muito interessante!


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 20:04)

Eu tenho a temperatura meio estagnada nos 39,2ºC, e o céu a E está a ficar escuro!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 20:05)

Como mencionei acima, o céu está a fiar muito interessante:


----------



## lm1960 (17 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

Boas,

Às 18:45 o termómetro do meu carro passou dos 40 para 41º aqui em Loures junto á A8... tinha tido 40 desde as 14:30.


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

Isto não está a ficar a famoso para estes lados, movimentam-se do interior nuvens bem carregadas... 37,6°C actuais


Não consigo por pelo telemóvel a imagem


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Jun 2017 às 20:13)

Por aqui fiquei surpreendido caiu um aguaceiro moderado com pingas grossas desta não estava á espera, quanto ao calor um inferno autêntico horrível mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

Que bafo impressionante!
Cenário a norte:


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 20:15)

Sou só eu que tem o radar do Ipma parado nas 18:30 e o dinâmico nas 19:00? Cenário bonito a Este, bastante escuro e vento a aumentar de intensidade. Temp. actual 38,4ºC


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 20:17)

20 e 30 e ainda estão 35.2 vai ser difícil esta noite.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 20:22)

Mais carregado.....


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 20:23)

*34,3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 20:23)

Céu muito carregado a leste, 











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 20:26)

https://img42.com/Od8jl  o cenário por aqui

E já oiço os primeiro trovões  e o primeiro flash.

Edit: caiem alguns pingos grossos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 20:26)

Trovão acabadinho de sair do forno


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 20:27)

Pessoal de Lisboa, fiquem atentos ao quadrante Este. Eco amarelo a atravessar o rio Tejo.


----------



## trincalhetas (17 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

Ar extremamente abafado aqui na Póvoa,pingas grossas,ja se ouvem trovoes,Vamos ter festa.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pessoal de Lisboa, fiquem atentos ao quadrante Este. Eco amarelo a atravessar o rio Tejo.


E pronto trovão!


----------



## Peters (17 Jun 2017 às 20:32)

Pelo Montijo já pinga...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 20:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pessoal de Lisboa, fiquem atentos ao quadrante Este. Eco amarelo a atravessar o rio Tejo.



Pois infelizmente movem-se para cá, muito calor ainda...

Ai vem ela...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 20:33)

Raio brutal!


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2017 às 20:34)

Em Glória do Ribatejo já troveja e começam a cair os primeiros pingos. TMax: 42,4*C. Neste momento 38*C. Vento a ficar moderado de SE/E. Com o escurecer bonito espectáculo de relâmpagos.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 20:38)

Começa a pingar, gotas bem grossas.











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (17 Jun 2017 às 20:38)

Peniche centro.
De SE para N






























Ouvi um ronco há pouco...

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2017 às 20:39)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## lm1960 (17 Jun 2017 às 20:41)

Boas,

Por aqui já ronca bem há 1/2 hora, tem vindo de Porto Alto/Alcochete até cá, e já pinga.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2017 às 20:41)

Começa a chover. Vento fortíssimo. Isto vai ser memorável...


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 20:43)

Começou a pingar


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

chove.........e já ouvi roncar


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

Cheira a fumo e o vento está muito forte. Pessoal, tenham muito cuidado!
Está a ficar agreste.


----------



## fhff (17 Jun 2017 às 20:50)

Vim agora do Bombarral para Alenquer, pelos contrafortes do MOntejunto. Trovoada a Este do Montejunto, tudo bastante escuro para o interior. Apanhei umas pingas grossas na zona do Vilar (29ºC). No Bombarral estava bastante menos calor (31ºC) que na zona do alto concelho de Alenquer (39 ºC), pelas 17:00. Agora sigo com 31ªC e a ficar escuro. Já ronca também por aqui.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2017 às 20:51)

RAIO ENORME


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 20:58)

Céu a ficar pesado, vento a aumentar.
*33,5ºC*  que fornalha...


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2017 às 20:58)

Muito calor. Janta-se na varanda, a apreciar a trovoada.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jun 2017 às 20:59)

Por aqui o céu está assim. Célula enorme a sudeste de Coimbra, já se ouvem os trovões.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:00)

DaniFR disse:


> Por aqui o céu está assim. Célula enorme a sudeste de Coimbra, já se ouvem os trovões.



Espectacular.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 21:00)

Consegui acabar de assar o frango eheh, não é todos os dias que se assa algo de guarda chuva . 

Espectacular! Continua a chover bem.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (17 Jun 2017 às 21:01)

Estamos nos trópicos..... Tudo escuro por aqui  (Merceana-Alenquer) com roncos à mistura.


----------



## Rachie (17 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Feijó vista para Este neste momento. Ouve-se trovoada e de vez em quando relâmpagos.  Em Cacilhas consta que choveu torrencialmente. Aqui ainda só o suficiente para molhar a estrada e fazer fugir quem estava na fila para ir ver as marchas.


----------



## Fall9 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

O céu está interessante!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 21:03)

Meu Deus! O céu...


----------



## rafarodrigues (17 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

Aqui já choveu cerca de 5 minutos e trovejou 2 vezes muito bom o pessoal não estava a espera.. Neste momento temperatura agradável cerca de 25 graus e com céu muito nublado por nuvens médias altas.. resta aguardar como vai ser a evolução nocturna.


----------



## Aspvl (17 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

Como sempre, o meu apanágio verifica-se! Se há possibilidade de haver trovoada em dois sítios, só há naquele onde eu não estou!
Enfim, brincadeira à parte, por São Pedro de Moel o céu está bastante amarelado e, de facto, está um belíssimo final de tarde.
Overshooting top?


----------



## undersnite (17 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

Raio intra-nuvem a Este, mas ainda algo longe! 32,8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

O céu por aqui está medonho, os trovões vão se ouvindo, e os relampagos rasgam o céu de todos os lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

Que ambiente brutal, mas ao mesmo tempo estranho.
Começa a pingar com *33,1ºC.
*
As andorinhas estão a voar a grande altitude, esquisito.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

O céu a leste está medonho. Ouço trovões bem ao longe.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

33,7°C e céu muito escuro, vento a intensificar... HR nos 26%, começa a pingar grosso...


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2017 às 21:08)

O céu está absolutamente brutal. Já vi relâmpagos ao longe. Ainda não se ouve... Venha a tormenta!


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2017 às 21:09)

Promissor...


----------



## AJJ (17 Jun 2017 às 21:09)

Avenida de Berna - Relampagos, trovoada, ceu negro com aberturas de vermelho.

Está previsto algum fenomeno intenso ?


----------



## Rachie (17 Jun 2017 às 21:10)

Luminosidade amarela para norte


----------



## bcunha00 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:11)

Ftt

Enviado do meu SM-J320FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:11)

Vem aí molho.
Grande raio a este.
Vento a soprar bem.
Pingos grossos.


----------



## bcunha00 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:12)

Quinta do conde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J320FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 21:13)

É pena, dissipou-se tudo. Ainda consegui ver dois raios.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jun 2017 às 21:13)

O céu está espectacular, com um aspecto alaranjado, que se reflete nas fachadas das casas e não é possível retratar nas fotos, mas ao mesmo tempo tem zonas muito negras, parece que vai chover torrencialmente . Está extremamente abafado e já caíram algumas pingas.


----------



## Microburst (17 Jun 2017 às 21:18)

Ainda vem alguma coisa ou a trovoada colapsou ao dar de caras com o escudo lisboeta?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 21:19)

Microburst disse:


> Ainda vem alguma coisa ou a trovoada colapsou ao dar de caras com o escudo lisboeta?


É mais a segunda opção, parece-me.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:20)

Chove bem, a temperatura cai a pique, 26,3ºC
Vejam  no radar a velocidade brutal que se formaram as celulas aqui onde vivo, e tambem na serra.


----------



## fhff (17 Jun 2017 às 21:27)

Começou a chover. Pouco com pingas grossas. 31ºC. Festival eléctrico a E/SE.


----------



## fhff (17 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Eco vermelho ao largo de Peniche/Foz do Arelho


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

Céu negro para este, associado ao pôr do sol ainda fica mais medonho.

Brutal expansão das células:











A maior parte nem deve chegar ao chão, vejo virga para NW.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 21:34)

Houve relâmpagos bem fortes , mas ao que me parece o escudo lisboeta como sempre aniquila qualquer trovoada .


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 21:36)

O único raio que consegui filmar:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:42)

Incrivel, a temperatura estava no 33ºC, começa a chover desce aos 25ºC, chuva passou, agora sobe sobe, vai ja em 29,7ºC.
Não bastava ser a maxima mais alta dos ultimos 14 anos(39,4ºC) eis a cereja no topo do bolo, vi um raio. lol


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 21:44)

não está a carregar a foto mas se carregarem em IMGUR abre a foto

Foto que tirei a O enquanto o cenário a E estava escuro e a trovejar.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2017 às 21:45)

Isto é que é morrer na praia...


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 21:45)

Era assim que o céu se encontrava ainda à pouco tempo.


----------



## Rachie (17 Jun 2017 às 21:49)

Cheguei a casa vinda da praia da comporta pelas 20h (o melhor que fiz pois pelo que me contaram o dia em Almada esteve bom para estrelar ovos ao sol). O meu carro e o termómetro da varanda marcavam ambos 39°  até pensei q tinha registado uma máxima absurda mas ficou pelos 40.2°. Agora depois da chuvada baixou um pouco e está nos 33.2°. Acho que já não se apanhava um dia assim por Almada há um bom tempo (lembro-me que há 4 anos também houve uma semana com temperaturas destas).

Vamos ver se consigo dormir hoje. Temperatura interior 29.4 com ventoinha ligada :/

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 21:50)

Tempo muito abafado agora, provavelmente devido ao aparecimento das nuvens. 

31,5 dentro de casa 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:50)

Por hoje estamos servidos de fenómenos atmosféricos. Os extremos do dia : Min.- 23,9ºC ; Máx.- 41,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:52)

Chuva ja era, temperatura a recuperar terreno,subida algo rápida *31,1ºC!*
Se por acaso nao chover mais a partir da meia noite, arrisco numa minima tropical de uns bons 25-26ºC,vamos ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

Boa noite. Levanta-se mais vento agora. Está irrespirável com fumo e alguma cinza a cair, que não sei de onde vem... Está muito abafado!


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 22:03)

Parou de chover, entretanto fechei as janelas por causa da chuva, ficou um calor abafado dentro de casa, transpiro por todos os lados...

Parece que acalmou, sigo com 29,1°C e 50% de HR. 31,3°C dentro de casa...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 22:03)

*33,6ºC* ainda. Está muito abafado mesmo e nem chegou a chover por aqui.


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2017 às 22:10)

Foi a bela chuvada pelo Ribatejo. 30 minutos de chuva intensa. Neste momento vento moderado de E/SE e vão caindo uns pingos dispersos. Ar abafado.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jun 2017 às 22:11)

Por aqui ainda observei vários relâmpagos com trovões distantes a N e NE e há pouco mais 2 para Oeste!
Ainda caíram uns pingos grossos, mas nem o chão molharam...
Vento intensificou-se bastante desde a aproximação da trovoada e ainda sopra moderado com rajadas fortes de NE!!


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 22:14)

Que ventania 29,8°C em subida...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 22:17)

Esta estação do Murtal-Parede tem sempre registos impressionantes, tem sempre as mínimas tropicais mais elevadas aqui no concelho, faço ideia amanhã.
Extremos térmicos: *25,7ºC* / *41,2ºC*
Segue nos *34,6ºC*

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA82
_____

Entretanto, estão *32,1ºC* estaveis.
Está bom para ir para a esplanada, bom seguimento.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

Aspvl disse:


> Como sempre, o meu apanágio verifica-se! Se há possibilidade de haver trovoada em dois sítios, só há naquele onde eu não estou!
> Enfim, brincadeira à parte, por São Pedro de Moel o céu está bastante amarelado e, de facto, está um belíssimo final de tarde.
> Overshooting top?



Um final de tarde ótimo e a praia vazia. Que gente tão medricas 

A situação complicada ao final da tarde pelo incêndio do Pedrogão Grande era de filme. Calor intenso, chuva e vento fortíssimo.


----------



## fsl (17 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP continua elevada, 33.2ºC. Como consequencia a temperatura no interior da casa não baixa para baixo dos 30ºC. Vai ser dificil dormir ...


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

30,2°C 43% HR


----------



## Caneira (17 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação do Murtal-Parede tem sempre registos impressionantes, tem sempre as mínimas tropicais mais elevadas aqui no concelho, faço ideia amanhã.
> Extremos térmicos: *25,7ºC* / *41,2ºC*
> Segue nos *34,6ºC*
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA82



Boas Jonas, mudei há pouco tempo para a zona da Parede, na zona do Junqueiro... segues a estação da "praia" ? Achas que é fiável? Até agora pareceu-me ser a melhorzinha da zona. Obrigado!

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAP3#history


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

Impressionante, 31º neste momento!


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

Boa noite.
Pelas 20 horas registava 38.8ºc, penso que nunca tinha registado nada assim.
Agora sigo com 31.6ºc e 42%HR.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

Céu com tonalidades roxas a Leste. 

Não consigo ver o radar por isso não sei se lá vem alguma uma coisa.

Entretanto mais algumas fotos que tirei ao anoitecer,


















Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

Brutal o mapa das DEAs, são tantas que até bloqueia a página!


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 22:41)

É normal esta ventania? Está mais vento do que quando trovejou e choveu...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 22:49)

Mais algumas fotos:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2017 às 22:49)

trincalhetas disse:


> Ar extremamente abafado aqui na Póvoa,pingas grossas,ja se ouvem trovoes,Vamos ter festa.







remember disse:


> Pois infelizmente movem-se para cá, muito calor ainda...
> Ai vem ela...





Tiagolco disse:


> O único raio que consegui filmar:





Uma das trovoadas formou-se exactamente sobre a área de Póvoa de S.Iria/ S.Iria de Azóia, na zona alta. Nessa altura encontrávamo-nos num dos cimos dos montes sobranceiros ao vale. Em certo momento, e devido ao aspecto da base da nuvem, decidi que era urgente saírmos daquele local, descemos um curto caminho de terra até à estrada e miradouro do Bairro da Salvação, de onde continuámos a observação. Apenas alguns minutos depois desta decisão, caíu uma descarga precisamente no local onde tínhamos estado. A diferença entre a observação da descarga e da audição do estrondo, medida pelo video realizado, coincide com a distância precisa ao decâmetro. Depois ponho os registos. 

Uma das descargas terá também provocado um incêndio de pequenas proporções, num campo próximo, mas que se propagou com incrível velocidade. Terá ardido pelo menos um hectare e algumas árvores . Penso que foi a chuva que ajudou substancialmente a apagar as chamas, apesar da pronta resposta dos bombeiros.


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 22:57)

E eis que o vento parou, 30,1ºC estáveis e 40% de HR
Lá vem a pressão a descer de novo a pique...


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 23:02)

A temperatura dentro de casa sobe aos poucos, esta noite vai ser complicada. 31,0 mas já esteve nos 30.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2017 às 23:02)

Dia absolutamente genial em todos os aspectos, percorrendo calor, brisas, luz, nebulosidade, chuva, trovoada... de tudo um pouco.
(só faltou granizo) 

Até ao início da tarde estive na zona de Setúbal (Palmela), pertíssimo dos 42ºC reportados pelo Miguel. Uma sensação extrema como há muito não experienciava. Decorrer da tarde passado na praia, com valores excepcionais de temperatura mesmo próximo do mar. A brisa soprou de Sul / SW até cerca das 20h, altura em que rodou repentinamente para E / NE, dando a temperatura um salto de mais de 5ºC (EMA P. Raínha: 26,1ºC às 19:00 UTC e 32,6ºC às 21:00 UTC). Um pôr-do-Sol absolutamente espectacular, com o laranja de um lado e a negridão absoluta do outro. Chuva e mais de 30ºC pelas 21:00. Nem há palavras para tamanha beleza.

Deixo duas fotos que partilhei no meu instagram:


----------



## windchill (17 Jun 2017 às 23:03)

O fim de tarde aqui pela margem sul ainda rendeu isto... tudo muito ao longe!
















Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 23:13)

Vá, mais uma foto, desta vez tirada com a GoPro. 




Ainda *32,7ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 23:17)

Dia muito cansativo por aqui... Para além dos 40ºC que tocaram a todos, fogo muito perto de mim, estive a ajudar os bombeiros no que era possível em questões de logística (com o meu grupo de escuteiros), ao Sol e a torrar durante horas seguidas. E para não bastar, ao final da tarde, trovoada... Lá vou eu a correr para Montemor para observar melhor a coisa. Mas falhou por minutos, poucas foram as DEAs que observei. Mas o pôr-do-Sol que ainda se avistava, compensou 

Animação de imagens de satélite de hoje.


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2017 às 23:23)

Continua a subir 31,4ºC, impressionante, HR nos 36% com tendência para descer ainda mais!
Temperaturas interior e exterior iguais neste momento!


----------



## Griffin (17 Jun 2017 às 23:32)

Pois, era bom receber algum ar fresco durante a noite, mas não me parece que hoje vá ser possível.
Na última hora em Samora Correia a temperatura passou dos 30 para os 34ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (17 Jun 2017 às 23:32)

Noite amena por São Pedro, algo raro!
Será que é possível cheirar a fumo? A verdade é que o Pedrógão Grande ainda é longe daqui e o vento não me parece que tenha uma direcção favorável...
Pensando melhor, a temperatura elevada ajuda no mecanismo de difusão turbulenta de partículas, portanto é mesmo possível que seja de lá.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 23:46)

E esta @jonas_87?
O Cabo Raso atingiu a máxima horária, de *31,4ºC*, às *22h*, tendo estado na casa dos 20ºC/25ºC o dia todo.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2017 às 00:03)

Ora então, é meia noite e estão por aqui 30.6°c e 42%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 00:14)

Trovoada?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 00:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Trovoada?



Confere!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 00:17)

Aspvl disse:


> Noite amena por São Pedro, algo raro!
> Será que é possível cheirar a fumo? A verdade é que o Pedrógão Grande ainda é longe daqui e o vento não me parece que tenha uma direcção favorável...
> Pensando melhor, a temperatura elevada ajuda no mecanismo de difusão turbulenta de partículas, portanto é mesmo possível que seja de lá.


Sim é de Pedrogão. Aqui tb muito fumo e cinza...


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 00:27)

Resto de boa noite a todos, 30,2ºC e 40% de HR, que loucura...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 00:32)

Bom, ainda fiquei à janela à espera de ver mais um relâmpago, mas a célula simplesmente faleceu.
*31,5ºC*. Fugi do calor do Algarve para apanhar mais calor em Lisboa. Está certo...


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2017 às 00:35)

Vou tentar dormir, aproveitar que já está fresco... 29.7°c 
Faz de conta, é tudo uma questão de mentalização. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 00:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Dia muito cansativo por aqui... Para além dos 40ºC que tocaram a todos, fogo muito perto de mim, estive a ajudar os bombeiros no que era possível em questões de logística (com o meu grupo de escuteiros), ao Sol e a torrar durante horas seguidas. E para não bastar, ao final da tarde, trovoada... Lá vou eu a correr para Montemor para observar melhor a coisa. Mas falhou por minutos, poucas foram as DEAs que observei. Mas o pôr-do-Sol que ainda se avistava, compensou
> 
> Animação de imagens de satélite de hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 01:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Dia muito cansativo por aqui... Para além dos 40ºC que tocaram a todos, fogo muito perto de mim, estive a ajudar os bombeiros no que era possível em questões de logística (com o meu grupo de escuteiros), ao Sol e a torrar durante horas seguidas. E para não bastar, ao final da tarde, trovoada... Lá vou eu a correr para Montemor para observar melhor a coisa. Mas falhou por minutos, poucas foram as DEAs que observei. Mas o pôr-do-Sol que ainda se avistava, compensou
> 
> Animação de imagens de satélite de hoje.





Tiagolco disse:


>


E para finalizar, uma animação do radar:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2017 às 01:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> O único raio que consegui filmar:



Lindo!! 



windchill disse:


> O fim de tarde aqui pela margem sul ainda rendeu isto... tudo muito ao longe!



 Longe mas registado com qualidade excelente!



StormRic disse:


> Uma das trovoadas formou-se exactamente sobre a área de Póvoa de S.Iria/ S.Iria de Azóia, na zona alta. Nessa altura encontrávamo-nos num dos cimos dos montes sobranceiros ao vale. Em certo momento, e devido ao aspecto da base da nuvem, decidi que era urgente saírmos daquele local, descemos um curto caminho de terra até à estrada e miradouro do Bairro da Salvação, de onde continuámos a observação. Apenas alguns minutos depois desta decisão, caíu uma descarga precisamente no local onde tínhamos estado. A diferença entre a observação da descarga e da audição do estrondo, medida pelo video realizado, coincide com a distância precisa ao decâmetro. Depois ponho os registos.



Registo em dois vídeos diferentes da descarga múltipla, em que dois dos ramos caíram a menos de 300 metros do local de filmagem. A descarga teve quatro impactos simultâneos, 2+1+1 formando os vértices de um triângulo com cerca de 3 a 4 Km de lado.


Som "Atmos" para ouvir em pleno...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 02:05)

StormRic disse:


> Lindo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástico registo! Aquele som no exacto momento da descarga, ainda antes do trovão, fenomenal


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 02:09)

Setúbal não acumulou nada de chuva, a trovoada morreu antes de chegar, como  sei o fiasco que é esta terra fui para vendas novas e ai sim apanhei ventos de quase 100km/h, granizo pequeno, chuva torrencial e dezenas e dezenas de raios. Apanhei 42graus mas durante o forte aguaceiro baixou ate aos 19graus, mas logo recuperou a temperatura.

Agora sigo com 30°C


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 02:32)

Que fique bem registado: são *2h32* e estão *30,0°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2017 às 03:00)

Boas,

27,7 graus por cá.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 03:01)

já de volta de santarém, na fajarda 27.1ºC ainda, não me digam que vou ter minima tropical numa zona mais interior


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2017 às 03:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> E esta @jonas_87?
> O Cabo Raso atingiu a máxima horária, de *31,4ºC*, às *22h*, tendo estado na casa dos 20ºC/25ºC o dia todo.



É interessante.
Não me espanta, costuma acontecer.
O cabo raso teve literalmente fora da rota da lestada o dia todo, assim que o vento roda há essa subida vertiginosa.


----------



## Candy (18 Jun 2017 às 03:13)

@StormRic estás por Carcavelos?
@Tiagolco ?

Há alguma coisa por aí agora?  Tenho relatos de trovoada a Leste de Sintra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 03:15)

26,2ºC por aqui

Quem é que não adora ver a influência da lestada no Cabo Raso?


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 03:16)

Candy disse:


> @StormRic estás por Carcavelos?
> @Tiagolco ?
> 
> Há alguma coisa por aí agora?  Tenho relatos de trovoada a Leste de Sintra.


No radar nem há chuva, também não ouvi nada.


----------



## Candy (18 Jun 2017 às 03:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> No radar nem há chuva, também não ouvi nada.


Pois... não há nada! O facto é que me estão a garantir que acabaram de ver flashes a Leste de Sintra. Alguns audíveis.
Verifiquei uma possível célula em desenvolvimento, mas entretanto desapareceu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 03:22)

Candy disse:


> Pois... não há nada! O facto é que me estão a garantir que acabaram de ver flashes a Leste de Sintra. Alguns audíveis.
> Verifiquei uma possível célula em desenvolvimento, mas entretanto desapareceu.


Estranho, nem o blitzortung regista nada.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2017 às 04:42)

Por aqui ainda calor com 27.2


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 08:04)

Bom dia.

25,3ºC neste momento, e céu coberto por aquilo que creio ser fumo de incêndios (também presente um cheiro a queimado), mas pelas imagens de satélite não consigo fazer essa conclusão.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 08:15)

Bom dia! É definitivamente fumo dos incêndios. 
Para norte:




*28,4ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 08:56)

Já estão *29,0ºC* e caem cinzas do céu. 
A mínima foi de *28,1ºC*.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 09:02)

Já estão  cerca  29,4 graus , estão a cair cinzas do céu fruto do incêndio em leiria , que está  a ser o pior incêndio dos últimos anos .


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jun 2017 às 09:52)

Bom dia

Minima tropical de 22,5°C, de momento 26,8°C.

Céu encoberto, uma mistura de nuvens e  fumo, apesar de não cheirar a queimada caiu muita cinza. Tenho o carro assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2017 às 10:12)

Boas,

Mínima: 24,5 graus
Actual: 31,4 graus

Ambiente doentio.
Que bafo.


----------



## vortex (18 Jun 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia! Por aqui a mínima foi de 23,6ºC e agora sigo com 31,6ºC .  Hr nos 42%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 10:21)

Mais uma manhã que segue já bem quente.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 10:24)

Mínima de 24,9ºC

Agora já vai em 35,3ºC


----------



## srr (18 Jun 2017 às 10:30)

34 as 10.30 em Gavião


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2017 às 10:37)

boas a mínima foi tropical com 24.5 a maior de sempre por estes lados não me lembro de uma noite tão quente com esta.
Por agora o forno já está ligado com 33.8.
incrível o que aconteceu em Pedrogão  eu que vivo a 55 km e vem me parar bocados de madeira de 20 cm ao quintal.


----------



## srr (18 Jun 2017 às 11:34)

Abrantes, ja com 38, muito mau e perigoso


----------



## Aspvl (18 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

Por agora céu enevoado e tempo fresco.
Os parapeitos das janelas estão cheios de cinzas e bocadinhos de madeira...


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 11:59)

Já tive* 40,7ºC*, agora estão 39,8ºC

Isto é um pesadelo que estamos a viver


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 12:01)

miguel disse:


> Já tive* 40,7ºC*, agora estão 39,8ºC
> 
> Isto é um pesadelo que estamos a viver



A esta hora , vais bater a máxima de ontem se continuar assim  , por aqui ainda 33,3 graus , mais um dia para os 40 graus isto é um pesadelo de dia e de noite .


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:24)

milagre! tive mínima tropical, coisa raríssima nesta zona, às 3h ainda tinha 27ºC ainda lutou bem mas não resistiu hoje, minima foi *20.8ºC*

só para dizer que já tenho *39.5ºC*


----------



## meko60 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:39)

Bom dia!
Mínima tropicalíssima de 25,3ºC......... e já vou com 33,7ºC. Isto promete.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2017 às 12:46)

por aqui já 38 graus  por este andar a máxima de ontem ainda vai ser batida.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2017 às 12:53)

Boas. 
Mínima de 23.7°c.
Agora sigo com 35.0°c e 39%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 13:03)

desceu um pouco para *38.6ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2017 às 13:06)

Bom dia.
Mínima  brutal de 26.9ºC.
Ontem, a máxima foi de 38.1ºC.
Para já, 33ºC, 36%HR e dia abafadíssimo. Hoje é dia casa e ar condicionado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2017 às 13:44)

Candy disse:


> @StormRic estás por Carcavelos?
> @Tiagolco ?
> 
> Há alguma coisa por aí agora?  Tenho relatos de trovoada a Leste de Sintra.



Estou pela Póvoa S.Iria. Nada mais vi, há actividade sim, mas sobre o oceano a oeste e bastante longe.

A actividade restringiu-se toda a noite ao oceano e a zona em volta de Coimbra. Neste momento ainda não há registos novos:


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 13:56)

Temperatura atual: 36.4ºC humidade 30%
Temperatura interior:31.3ºC (tudo fechado e ventoinhas a funcionar)

Ajudem os bombeiros qualquer quartel do país: Água, sumos
Bombeiros Penela:
Águas
Fruta

Bombeiros Voluntários de Góis:
Águas
Fruta e outros alimentos
Soro fisiológico (urgente)
Pomadas para queimaduras

Bombeiros Voluntários de Miranda do Corvo:
Águas
Alimentos não perecíveis (ex. enlatados)
Fruta
Leite
Soro fisiológico

Bombeiros Voluntários de Oliveira do Hospital:
Águas
Alimentos não perecíveis

Bombeiros Voluntários Ansião:
Águas
Fruta
Barritas e bolachas
Sumos


----------



## Zulo (18 Jun 2017 às 14:00)

Neste momento estão 37° na minha casa da Amadora, pelo sensor. 
Às 01:00 tinha no terraço 32°,o que mostra bem a estufa que estamos a viver. Vi relâmpagos pelas 00:25(estava no terraço com luzes todas apagadas).


----------



## Thomar (18 Jun 2017 às 14:01)

Nos arredores da cidade de Tomar a leste, a estação Tomar-Valdonas do IPMA marcava *+40,4ºC* na actualização das 12UTC e a estação meteotomar 2km mais a leste marca agora *+41,3ºC.* 
Tomar deverá ser das terras mais quentes hoje o IPMA prevê *+43ºC*, mas arrisco a dizer que deve mas é rondar os *+44ºC* se continuara a subir assim.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:13)

*40ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:38)

*23,3ºC* de mínima 

Mais um dia de inferno.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 14:41)

Boas, como tenho dito anteriormente os meus conhecimentos são poucos em meteorologia, mas quando vi as coisas como estavam ontem vi logo que ia dar problema, e deu... Horrivel o que se passou em Pedrogão ontem e pelos vistos continua...
A noite foi um festival de acorda e dorme, não fosse a temperatura exagerada dentro de casa e a temperatura exterior não descer.
Tive minima tropical de 24,2°C e a temperatura segue com uns sufocantes 37,6°C com tendência para subir, 30% de HR, transpiro por todos os lados


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

Boas,

*35,5ºC*
Ver se este martirio se vai embora.
No Guincho é que estava perfeito, água está melhor que ontem, fruto da brisa SO, as aguas mais quentes lá se aproximaram do areal. Divinal. O vento era nulo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 14:47)

O que deve ser aquilo que está a sul de lisboa e está na nossa direção queres ver que vai dar em trovoada !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 14:51)

Alguém me pode me explicar o que é aquilo que esta a sul de lisboa que aparece no satélite ?


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2017 às 14:51)

Este inferno prossegue em Almada, 37,3ºC actuais e tempo muito abafado com uma imensa camada de poeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

Tortura aumentou um pouco, ou seja a temperatura subiu do nada 1ºC !
*36,5ºC*
Faço ideia no vale do Pisão, deve estar pelo menos nos* 38ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:58)

temperatura mantém se estagnada nos *40ºC* e vão surgindo uns cumulus para o interior mas coisas pequenas ainda

esqueci me de dizer que ontem enquanto tive fora, houve trovoada nesta zona também, há vários relatos de relâmpagos na zona de Coruche, aqui na Fajarda pelo que me disseram só deu uns pingos, infelizmente não estava aqui não pude filmar


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:09)

As células em Espanha já com algum desenvolvimento. O take 2 de ontem está próximo...


----------



## meko60 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:11)

33ºC por agora


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

37,9°C actuais, mas já esteve nos 38,2°C.
28% HR


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 15:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As células em Espanha já com algum desenvolvimento. O take 2 de ontem está próximo...



Again?


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:18)

*40.5ºC*


ontem um amigo meu do Couço levou mesmo com trovoada em cima, acumulou 19.4mm!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 15:22)

Ambiente muito abafado lá fora. O céu continua muito nublado pelo fumo dos incêndios.
Estão cerca de *36ºC* por aqui.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 15:25)

38,4°C com humidade de novo abaixo dos 20% como ontem indicação de LL na EM... parece que é para repetir, infelizmente...


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2017 às 15:29)

37.6 lá fora já foi aos 39.3 que deverá ser a máxima de hoje.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 15:35)

Não sei onde é que isto vai parar de novo, 38,7°C, a tendência é continuar a subir...


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 16:09)

38.7ºC e já não tenho registo de humidade LL


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Alguém me pode me explicar o que é aquilo que esta a sul de lisboa que aparece no satélite ?



A que distância de Lisboa? A SSW e a cerca de 300-400Km? Essa linha de instabilidade está assinalada na carta sinóptica das 12h, tem um movimento lento de rotação SE-WNW em torno do pequeno núcleo depressionário, ao mesmo tempo que deriva lentamente para NNE. Levaria muito tempo a chegar à costa.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 16:19)

Teya disse:


> 38.7ºC e já não tenho registo de humidade LL



Temos a mesma máquina, tem-se portado bem... 38,2°C depois de ter a mesma temperatura que tu, à uns minutos... a humidade voltou aos 20%


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 16:30)

A máxima foi de *40,7ºC* menos 2ºC que ontem

Agora estão uns bem frescos graças a deus 27,4ºC com o vento de SW a ajudar a refrescar


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 16:41)

miguel disse:


> A máxima foi de *40,7ºC* menos 2ºC que ontem
> 
> Agora estão uns bem frescos graças a deus 27,4ºC com o vento de SW a ajudar a refrescar



27,4ºC?? Está correcto? Desculpa a pergunta, mas que diferença... Vou já para ai xD


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 16:46)

remember disse:


> 27,4ºC?? Está correcto? Desculpa a pergunta, mas que diferença... Vou já para ai xD



Sim entrou vento de SW muito mais humidade e descida brutal da temperatura, 27,1ºC agora


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:54)

hoje já feito o dia em termos de temperaturas, mais baixa hoje mas com mínima tropical raríssima aqui:

máxima: *40.7ºC*
minima: *20.8ºC*
actual: *39.2ºC* e cheira a fumo


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

miguel disse:


> Sim entrou vento de SW muito mais humidade e descida brutal da temperatura, 27,1ºC agora


Que interessante... Esse vento de SW costuma trazer humidade? Não leves a mal a pergunta!
Sendo essa uma zona conhecida pelos seus extremos, é normal que venha a subir de novo...37,9ºC tendência para manter e HR de novo com indicação de LL, a Pressão continua nos 1010 hPa


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 17:04)

Sim o vento de SW vem sempre com muita humidade a SW nao tenho terra só mar e estes extremos acontecem com frequência, de manhã fui aos 40,7ºC e agora estão 26,6ºC...se o vento rodar para outro quadrante que nao seja SW vem de novo ar quente que esta em terra...


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 17:07)

miguel disse:


> Sim o vento de SW vem sempre com muita humidade a SW nao tenho terra só mar e estes extremos acontecem com frequência, de manhã fui aos 40,7ºC e agora estão 26,6ºC...se o vento rodar para outro quadrante que nao seja SW vem de novo ar quente que esta em terra...



Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2017 às 17:13)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a máxima de hoje é de 38.3°c , agora o registo é de 38.0°c e 25%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 17:33)

Bem sair um pouco para conviver mesmo assim a temperatura continua nos 37,2ºC, a HR fugiu de novo "LL".
Logo se vê como fica mais logo! 32,3ºC dentro de casa


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 17:36)

A temperatura já foi aos 38,5 graus , neste momento tenho 37,8 graus , vejo um fogo(incêndio) para o outro lado do rio tejo , provavelmente devido a este calor .


----------



## Candy (18 Jun 2017 às 17:51)

Peniche

20,5ºC - Céu coberto de cinzas...


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:07)

já vejo desenvolvimento para o interior, mas vê se mal, só o topo graças a este fumo que paira no ar

*37.8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2017 às 18:46)

Hoje as trovoadas seguem um eixo SE-NW quase não afectando a região litoral centro, com excepção, até ao momento, da Lousã.
Não havendo céus interessantes por aqui, aproveito para publicar os céus da trovoada de ontem, entre as *20h02 e as 21h16* (utc+1h).

O movimento geral, além da geração da forte convecção local, era de ESE para WNW:

19:02 utc NE






19:03 utc Norte





19:05 utc NE




(*)

19:06 utc NW




(*)

19:20 utc WNW





19:21 utc WNW





19:21 utc WNW




(*)

19:24 utc SW início da formação da célula que produziu a actividade eléctrica sobre a zona alta da Póvoa:





(*) fotos de Cristina Bastos
(continua)


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 20:11)

Sigo com 23,3ºC por este andar nem mínima tropical tenho hoje porque antes das 00h pode tar abaixo dos 20


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 20:13)

miguel disse:


> Sigo com 23,3ºC por este andar nem mínima tropical tenho hoje porque antes das 00h pode tar abaixo dos 20


Formou-se uma célula quase estacionária a sul de Setúbal. Consegues vê-la daí?


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

34.1ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 20:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Formou-se uma célula quase estacionária a sul de Setúbal. Consegues vê-la daí?



Não vejo nada daqui.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 21:03)

pôr do sol:







*32ºC*


----------



## Candy (18 Jun 2017 às 21:45)

Peniche ao Pôr do Sol...

A imagem não mostra como estava vermelho! Parecia uma bola pintada no céu...
















Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 21:48)

32.0ºC ainda por aqui


----------



## Rachie (18 Jun 2017 às 22:17)

Hoje quando cheguei da praia já não estava o mesmo bafo que ontem.  Mesmo assim cegou aos 39.7. A mínima marcou 27 :O 
Resiltado: a temperatura em casa já passou dos 30 e não baixa.  Abrir as janelas não serve de nada pois lá fora ainda marca 33.9 e nem uma brisa sopra.  
Vai ser uma noite terrível.

Aproveito para desejar a todos os membros do fórum que fiquem em segurança assim como as suas famílias.  A situação que se está a viver em Pedrogão é horrível e é a má consequência dos extremos meteorológicos que nunca devia ocorrer. 

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## undersnite (18 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

Extremos do dia: *21.5º* / *34.7º*, primeira mínima tropical do ano!
Por agora 26.1º e nem uma palha mexe.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2017 às 22:36)

Boa noite por aqui a temperatura ainda vai nos 29.9 graus mais fresco do que ontem a esta hora, penso que esta noite já não será tropical.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 22:36)

Dia quase no fim, só agora a humidade voltou aos 20%, máxima de 38,7°C, a temperatura actual está nos 30,6°C. Dentro de casa 32,2°C


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2017 às 22:37)

mínima tropical em risco, estão agora 21,3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2017 às 23:07)

Boa noite. 
Por cá ainda sigo com 28.1°c e 50%HR. 
Nem uma brisa corre. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 23:17)

Que impressionante descida, 28ºC, a HR disparou assim do nada 43% de momento!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 23:20)

Hoje vi um incendio para o outro lado do rio , cheguei aos 38,5 graus , neste momento 30,5 graus  está uma noite de verão !


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jun 2017 às 23:36)

Boa noite,
Fim de semana muito quente na Ericeira e por do sol enorme, vermelho e abafado. Todavia, inacreditavelmente, para quem chegava afogueado, soprava junto ao mar  - ontem e hoje - um vento persistente e fresco. Hoje na praia do Algodío havia um ou dois chapéus de sol mas a praia dos pescadores estava com muita gente. Esta manhã as cadeiras do terraço estavam cheias de fuligem que penso ser do incêndio da Malveira. Quando é que este estado de entropia altera?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2017 às 23:41)

Boas noites,

Resumindo este fim de semana(escaldante), por cá:* Alcabideche, Cascais- cota 119 mts.*

17-06-2017 : *22,1ºC* / *39,4ºC* - Máxima mais alta dos últimos 14 anos, e das mais altas de sempre.
18-06-2017 : *24,1ºC* / *36,7ºC*

T.actual:* 30,3ºC!*

Que sufoco, vai te embora calor. lol
Isto é terra de vento, não destas temperaturas absurdas, principalmente as máximas.

Offtopic: Só hoje é que me inteirei realmente o que se passou/passa em Pedrogão Grande, simplesmente dantesco e chocante.
Muita força para as famílias e amigos das vitimas.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite a todos, 27,4ºC a HR vai nos 53% e sente-se um cheiro a brisa marítima!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 00:09)

Quem diria que teríamos um fim de semana tão complicado...
A zona que está ser fustigada pelo incêndio é exatamente a zona onde acampei no verão passado. A aldeia onde estive (Vila Facaia, Pedrógão Grande) é uma das que iria ser evacuada.
Continuo a não saber como descrever o que sinto...tantas vidas...
---------
*29,5ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 00:18)

Boas noites,

28,0ºC lá fora quando já esteve nos 27ºC, portanto novamente a subir. 
Dentro de casa está insuportável, 30,1ºC actuais, já estou farto disto e ainda nem o verão começou.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2017 às 00:23)

Boa noite a todos.
O dia de ontem (18) foi ligeiramente menos extremo, tendo a máxima ficado pelos 35.7ºC.
Neste momento, ainda 30º.3ºC com 39%HR.
Incrível o que se passou em Pedrógão. Por motivos profissionais, uma pequena parte da tragédia vai passar por mim esta noite... Deixa uma tristeza terrível. Paz às famílias e amigos das vítimas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 00:24)

Com tanto calor, tive que fugir, desta feita foi para o Guincho.
Dos melhores dias de sempre, e como muitos sabem, contam-se pelos dedos das maos  dias excelentes de praia ao longo de um verão.

Ontem.






Hoje.




________
*
29,3ºC*
Esta lestada já enjoa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 01:49)

Ainda estão 28,2ºC, provavelmente a temperatura mais alta que registei a esta hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 05:20)

Este vento fraco, mas constante, vindo de SW é o que vai safando a noite em termos de calor, mas ao mesmo tempo está um cheiro horrível a queimado.

23,0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2017 às 05:46)

Depois de uma queda rápida da temperatura até cerca das 3 da manhã, acompanhada da subida da HR, e que até permitia pensar numa noite mais fresca e agradável, eis que estabilizou e não sai muito disto: 26ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## nelson972 (19 Jun 2017 às 06:21)

Em Mira de Aire cai um aguaceiro. Espero que ajude a limpar o fumo. Fica um cheiro estranho, molhado e fumo de incêndios... 







E há uma célula a oeste


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 06:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 06:51)

Bom dia a todos. Trovoada e aguaceiro forte desde as 06h30... sempre ajuda a amenizar as coisas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 06:54)

Aguaceiro muito forte agora... a célula tem um eco laranja no radar. É pequena mas estacionária. Continua a trovoada!


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jun 2017 às 06:58)

Trovoada audível em Leiria


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 07:04)

WHORTAS disse:


> Trovoada audível em Leiria


Aqui está bem perto e a chuva continua agora mais moderada...

Edit volta a chuva forte


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 07:18)

quem diria, estou quase a ir embora para Setúbal e a minha visão é de aguaceiros à volta, o sol está tapado por um aguaceiro/trovoada na zona de Ponte Sor/Abrantes, bela surpresa que pena estarem a fugir para N

quanto à temperatura mantém se estagnada nos *21.2ºC* ou seja é a minima do dia até agora, 2ª minima tropical seguida, uma coisa rarissima! nestes lados, comprava bem o que está a ser este ano


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 07:20)

uma das minhas visões quando acordei:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 07:20)

Que grande trovão!   Deve ter sido perto!      Mas já não chove...


----------



## Brites (19 Jun 2017 às 07:40)

E aí está a chuva tão esperada para os incêndios e a bela da trovoada com grandes bombas, podia ter esperado mais 1 horita para me acordar mais pronto!


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2017 às 07:56)

Parece que rebentou uma guerra é com ganda estrondo


----------



## Aspvl (19 Jun 2017 às 08:21)

Trovoada!
Chuva moderada.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jun 2017 às 08:24)

Neste momento estou na área de serviço de Pombal na A1.
No caminho de Leiria para aqui.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jun 2017 às 08:35)

Tempestade brutal sobre leiria.... Trovoada chuva e um estranho cheiro a queimado

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (19 Jun 2017 às 08:36)

romeupaz disse:


> Tempestade brutal sobre leiria.... Trovoada chuva e um estranho cheiro a queimado
> 
> Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


Pombal está igual!!! 
Tá de estoiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 08:40)

romeupaz disse:


> Tempestade brutal sobre leiria.... Trovoada chuva e um estranho cheiro a queimado
> 
> Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


Confirmo! Muito fortes trovões. E voltou a chuva fraca.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jun 2017 às 08:42)

O som de fundo é um rimbobar loooongo até assusta.

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jun 2017 às 08:48)

Pelo menos ajudará a limpar o ar que deve ser irrespirável.
Oxala ajude na zona dos fogos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 08:54)

*Grande célula com eco vermelho imediatamente a norte de Leiria! Eco roxo em Figueiró dos Vinhos!*


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2017 às 08:56)

bom dia depois de ter acordado com o estrondo por agora vai chovendo moderadamente.
A temperatura é de 21.2 mínima neste momento vamos ver se a chuva não faz descer mais a temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 08:57)

cheguei a Setúbal, por aqui tem algumas nuvens, neste momento estou à sombra das nuvens que sabe bem


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Da ponte 25 de Abril, observo Cumulonimbus com uma altura impressionante a leste, sudeste e Nordeste.

Pode ser que tenhamos também alguma animação.


Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jun 2017 às 09:21)

Trovoada já bem perto de Coimbra. Que estoiro enorme mesmo agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 09:23)

DaniFR disse:


> Trovoada já bem perto de Coimbra. Que estoiro enorme mesmo agora.


Sim imagino, o radar está impressionante na zona de Leiria e Coimbra... vários ecos vermelhos, laranja e amarelos.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 09:28)

Boas,

Mínima tropical, a terceira consecutiva: *21,9ºC*
T.actual*: 28,1ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 09:31)

Voltam os trovões e os aguaceiros...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jun 2017 às 09:32)

Por enquanto ainda não chove, apesar do radar mostrar precipitação nesta zona. 

21°C

Mínima de 16,4°C


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jun 2017 às 09:42)

Continua a ribombar.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2017 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Ambiente pesado em Leiria com muito fumo, chuva com fortes trovões e céu acastanhado.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2017 às 11:31)

tempo muito abafado a mínima acabou por ser 21.2 segunda noite tropical consecutiva por agora 27.1


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 11:44)

Boas

Mínima de 21,4ºC

Agora estão 32,5ºC.. volta ventinho de SW


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 11:53)

Boas,

Acabei por nem deixar o registo da minha 3ª noite tropical consecutiva, desta feita com 22,1ºC e só não foi mais alta porque pela 1h da manhã, apareceu alguma nebulosidade a Sudoeste acompanhada de vento que chegou a ter rajadas moderadas.

Aquelas belas torres que vi de manhã esfumaram-se e o tempo segue em modo Fornalha por Entrecampos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 12:44)

Tempo muito quente e abafado. Sensação térmica pior que ontem. Passei de tempo fresco a insuportável em 3 tempo!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Jun 2017 às 12:55)

Boas a todos.por aqui por Cacilhas tempo insuportável com bastante calor. Será que a tarde temos direito a algo relativamente a chuva e trovoada?


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2017 às 13:42)

Boas,

a mínima deve ter sido à volta dos 22/23ºC, mas só quando chegar do "bules" é que vou poder confirmar, mais uma noite infernal, com muito calor, nem com janelas abertas consegui dormir em condições.

No caminho para o trabalho cheguei a ter 29ºC, isto por volta das 8h35/40, na zona da Amadora pensei que era estranho estar a sair de casa com 25ºC às 8h, mas afinal...

Acordei às 5h35, por causa de um aguaceiro moderado, fui espreitar e a "máquina" apontava realmente chuva, mas a temperatura estava nos 23,8ºC ainda! Mais uma noite para esquecer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 13:57)

*Ouvi agora os bombeiros em Cernache que ás 16h vai haver mudança de direcção do vento e aumento de intensidade.*


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 14:08)

Estão 35,7ºC  a casa está em quase 30ºc e nao a meio de conseguir baixar isto... impossível dormir bem.. e ainda tem quem goste disto e queira isto o ano todo, era os enfiar num descampado com 45ºC enterrados só com a  cabeça de fora e um palito para escavar


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

Boas,

Estou parvo com a temperatura actual por aqui, tem subido bastante na ultima hora, estão agora *35,5ºC*, impressionante.
A minha varanda virada a norte estão nos* 31,1ºC*. que massacre.
____

Boa novidade, a EMA de Colares,Sintra regressou, talvez 1 ano depois.
Excelente.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 14:20)

aqui nas Praias do Sado, a unica coisa que tenho é o auriol do lidl sem proteção, meti pa fora da janela só para ter noção +ou- e está com 35.7ºC, não deve andar muito longe, a estação mais próxima tem 36.2ºC que ainda fica a 7/8 km por estrada


----------



## Teya (19 Jun 2017 às 14:22)

Boa tarde, 
35,4ºC com 31,3ºC em casa...não se aguenta tanto calor!




miguel disse:


> Estão 35,7ºC  a casa está em quase 30ºc e nao a meio de conseguir baixar isto... impossível dormir bem.. e ainda tem quem goste disto e queira isto o ano todo, era os enfiar num descampado com 45ºC enterrados só com a  cabeça de fora e um palito para escavar


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 14:27)

Já vai em 36,4ºC, hoje parece que não terei a sorte da tarde de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

A EMA de Alvega acabou por ter registos impressionantes neste fim-de-semana que passou.
Temperaturas máximas.

Sábado: *44,5ºC*
Domingo: *43,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

miguel disse:


> Estão 35,7ºC  a casa está em quase 30ºc e nao a meio de conseguir baixar isto... impossível dormir bem.. e ainda tem quem goste disto e queira isto o ano todo, era os enfiar num descampado com 45ºC enterrados só com a  cabeça de fora e um palito para escavar


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2017 às 14:39)

Boa tarde.

Muito calor em Leiria, as estações da zona marcam *37/38ºC*.* *

Ambiente abafado e céu amarelado devido ao fumo dos incêndios. Nunca mais acaba este inferno!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> A EMA de Alvega acabou por ter registos impressionantes neste fim-de-semana que passou.
> Temperaturas máximas.
> 
> Sábado: *44,5ºC*
> Domingo: *43,4ºC*



Essa região é um autêntico forno. 

Aproveito para mostrar aqui um recorte que fiz no Google Maps da distância entre Alvega e o local onde costumo passar férias com frequência. (Ainda hei-de descobrir a próxima vez que lá for onde se encontra a estação).
Conhecendo a região como a palma da mão não tenho dúvidas que em algumas zonas possa ter ido além dos 45ºC. É pena não ter nenhuma estação para registar a temperatura por ser casa de férias.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

17-06-2017 : *22,1ºC* / *39,4ºC*
18-06-2017 : *24,1ºC* / *36,7ºC*
19-06-2017* : 21,1ºC / 36,3ºC
*
Isto representa muito, mas muito calor para esta zona.

T.actual: *33,1ºC* (em queda, o vento rodou)

Felizmente, nem tudo é mau, esta manhã a temperatura do mar em Cascais, estava divinal, uns bons 21ºC/22ºC. Estes períodos de vento de SO, fazem maravilhas.
Isto é muito localizado, muitas vezes Cascais tem vento de SO, e Alcabideche tem vento de leste, ainda no outro dia de madrugada sai com 22ºC em Cascais e Alcabideche estavam 28ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

*37,3ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

criz0r disse:


> Essa região é um autêntico forno.
> 
> Aproveito para mostrar aqui um recorte que fiz no Google Maps da distância entre Alvega e o local onde costumo passar férias com frequência. (Ainda hei-de descobrir a próxima vez que lá for onde se encontra a estação).
> Conhecendo a região como a palma da mão não tenho dúvidas que em algumas zonas possa ter ido além dos 45ºC. É pena não ter nenhuma estação para registar a temperatura por ser casa de férias.



É uma zona incrível, _climatologicamente_ falando.  
Olha, a estação do IPMA aqui tens.
https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.4611...4!1sCDdLNuDhYyv2qF9tGAPxKg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

_______

A temperatura não pára de cair, que alivio.
28,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jun 2017 às 15:16)

Boas aqui por Campo d'ourique a auriol que me acompanha para o trabalho marca 34.7°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jun 2017 às 15:25)

Recebi agora informação de casa. 
36.3°c e 37%HR. 
Heat index 39°C

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas aqui por Campo d'ourique a auriol que me acompanha para o trabalho marca 34.7°c.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk



Andas com isso atrás? LOL isso é que é gosto... só mais logo consigo confirmar, mas para a minha zona está igual a ontem, uma marca 38,2ºC a outra 38,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 15:29)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas aqui por Campo d'ourique *a auriol que me acompanha para o trabalho marca 34.7°c*.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk



Assim é que é! 

Cumprimentos


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 15:32)

entretanto na Fajarda perguntei à minha irmã e ela disse que a estação lá marca de novo *40ºC! *tantos dias seguidos...


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

Aqui na Amora, Seixal, uma auriol exposta ao sol conta *38.2ºC *e uma velhinha (mas nova) Oregon Scientific com o termómetro dentro de uma radiation shield conta *35ºC. *Ambos os sensores estão numa varanda voltada a norte, para a vegetação da quinta da atalaia.


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Jun 2017 às 15:38)

Aqui na Amora, Seixal, uma auriol exposta ao sol (*edit* já está à sombra mas exposta à brisa que sopra de sul com 3Km/h) conta *38.2ºC *e uma velhinha (mas nova) Oregon Scientific com o termómetro dentro de uma radiation shield e abrigada da brisa de sul conta *35ºC . *Ambos os sensores estão numa varanda voltada a NNE e a ENE.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 15:52)

*38,5ºC *


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 15:56)

Ventinho de SW a entrar que maravilhaaa 

37,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 15:58)

miguel disse:


> *38,5ºC *



Queres ver que ainda chegas novamente aos 40ºC ? 



> É uma zona incrível, _climatologicamente_ falando.
> Olha, a estação do IPMA aqui tens.
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.4611...4!1sCDdLNuDhYyv2qF9tGAPxKg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Obrigado @jonas_87 ! Ver se quando lá for em breve dou um salto até Alvega para visitar a menina


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Jun 2017 às 16:01)

O vento de Sul aqui vai nos 4,3 km/h e a temp na auriol está baixar a cada minuto, já vai nos 37,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 16:04)

criz0r disse:


> Queres ver que ainda chegas novamente aos 40ºC ?



Não que já entrou o AC natural aqui de Setúbal.. ventinho moderado de SW 

Da máxima de 38,5ºC já vai em 34,5ºC   queda de 4ºC em 10 minutos


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 16:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Boa novidade, a EMA de Colares,Sintra regressou, talvez 1 ano depois.
> Excelente.



Ia citar exatamente isso, máximas abaixo dos 30ºC, acho que devia ter-me mudado para lá lol

Contudo, a estação da Amadora desapareceu  Será que tiveram de sacrificá-la para colocar a de Colares a funcionar? ahah

Mínima de *22,2ºC* aqui, máxima na Amadora tocou os* 36,3ºC*


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Jun 2017 às 16:06)

Aqui está a passar-se o mesmo, o vento está agora  de SW nos 8 km/h e a temperatura nos 36,9º C


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 16:16)

33,1ºC em queda rápida  vento de SW


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 16:17)

aqui nas Praias do Sado também entrou um ventinho que sabe tão bem  então depois de tar lá com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC (e hoje já lá está de novo) vir para aqui com este ventinho sabe tão bem


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Jun 2017 às 16:22)

Auriol a 33,6ºC. Quase 5 graus de descida em 43 minutos.

Será que vai ser hoje que vou poder arrefecer a casa?


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 16:39)

enquanto aqui nas Praias apanho ventinho mesmo bom, lá na Fajarda o forno continua disseram me que a estação marca *41.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

32,3ºC não baixou tanto como ontem, ainda assim é um bom alivio.


----------



## meko60 (19 Jun 2017 às 16:44)

Boas!
Mais fresco hoje  ,30,2ºC.


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

E numa hora a temperatura desceu dos 38,2º para os 31,3º C, com o vento a soprar agora de W a 9 km/h. Mais um pouco e ligar o ar condicionado natural (abrir as janelas). Temperatura cá dentro entre 30 e 32º.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

30,9ºC mais uma queda


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

Céu limpo aqui na Póvoa, apenas algumas nuvens altas a oeste e ainda fumo dos incêndios.



StormRic disse:


> Registo em dois vídeos diferentes da descarga múltipla, em que dois dos ramos caíram a menos de 300 metros do local de filmagem.





StormRic disse:


> Não havendo céus interessantes por aqui, aproveito para publicar os céus da trovoada de ontem, entre as *20h02 e as 21h16* (utc+1h).



Continuação dos registos fotográficos do dia 17 na Póvoa de S.Iria:

19:28 utc SW






19:28 utc WNW





19:29 utc SW




(*)

19:30 utc SW a base da célula em rápido desenvolvimento, com actividade eléctrica nesta altura:





19:32 utc SSE já em local menos exposto, instantes antes da descarga:





19:38 utc NW o local mais seguro, à falta de sítio coberto, é no interior de uma viatura:





19:39 utc zénite (olhando na vertical para a base da célula):





19:45 utc NE pequeno incêndio provavelmente causado por uma das descargas, perto da A1.





19:47 utc NE propagação rápida devido à secura da vegetação e ao vento local associado à passagem da célula. A chuva que entretanto se intensificou colaborou com a rápida actuação dos bombeiros.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

37.1 lá fora que bafo


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

Hoje é mais um dia a escaldar, estas ultimas 2 noites mal consegui dormir, tal não é o calor que faz dentro de casa, mesmo com o sistema de refrigeração ligado todo o dia, e mesmo assim, durante a noite diria que a temperatura deve rondar os 25 a 28ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 17:32)

StormRic disse:


> Céu limpo aqui na Póvoa, apenas algumas nuvens altas a oeste e ainda fumo dos incêndios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa célula vista daqui. Via-se alguma atividade eléctrica.
Foto tirada com a máquina:


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2017 às 17:39)

Bem parece que a estação do IPMA de Mora está de volta neste ultimo registo horário marca 40.9.
É pena é que tenha estado ausente nestes 3 dias que certamente teria chegado aos 44.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 17:48)

Divino vento!

Temperatura desceu para os *29ºC*, exatamente a temperatura que estava às 2h


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

Sigo com* 29,8ºC,* a máxima do dia foi de *38,5ºC*  longe dos 41ºC previstos pelo IPMA graças a Deus


----------



## F_R (19 Jun 2017 às 18:45)

criz0r disse:


> Essa região é um autêntico forno.
> 
> Aproveito para mostrar aqui um recorte que fiz no Google Maps da distância entre Alvega e o local onde costumo passar férias com frequência. (Ainda hei-de descobrir a próxima vez que lá for onde se encontra a estação).
> Conhecendo a região como a palma da mão não tenho dúvidas que em algumas zonas possa ter ido além dos 45ºC. É pena não ter nenhuma estação para registar a temperatura por ser casa de férias.


A estação é facil de encontrar, fica junto a N118 antes de chegar a Alvega, quando vais no sentido Gavião - Abrantes. Fica a meio caminho entre a Casa Branca e Alvega https://www.google.fr/maps/@39.4612...LG6deRVJ1_SF6RmNw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=pt-PT


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2017 às 18:47)

Tomar hoje vai lançado quase 19 horas e ainda mais de 40 graus.
por aqui a máxima foi de 36.4 por agora 35.6


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 18:48)

F_R disse:


> Fica a meio caminho entre a Casa Branca e Alvega



Obrigado @F_R , não me consigo perdoar a mim próprio se tiver passado N de vezes nessa estrada e nunca ter reparado na Estação


----------



## F_R (19 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

criz0r disse:


> Obrigado @F_R , não me consigo perdoar a mim próprio se tiver passado N de vezes nessa estrada e nunca ter reparado na Estação


também la passei muita vez ate ter reparado nela


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2017 às 19:21)

Parece que esta brisa de sudoeste vai trazer nevoeiro à AML.


----------



## Rui Alex (19 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

Seria fantástico acabar este dia com nevoeiro, depois de uma tarde a 38ºC. 

Neste momento: 26,6º C na Auriol e 28ºC na Oregon Scientific. Mais difícil é descer a temperatura dentro de casa.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 21:17)

Ar bem mais fresco! Que alívio! Só falta um ventinho para o empurrar para dentro de casa. 
Animação do dia de hoje, da instabilidade que afetou a zona centro e norte:


----------



## rozzo (19 Jun 2017 às 21:17)

AnDré disse:


> Parece que esta brisa de sudoeste vai trazer nevoeiro à AML.


Deve ser uma camada muito fina e superficial. Digo isto pois reparei na imagem de satélite e estando na praia já perto das 20h na linha de Cascais não vi qualquer vislumbre do nevoeiro, daí deduzir que seja mesmo muito superficial não permitindo ver longe no horizonte. De qualquer forma, e mesmo que dissipe em terra (muito provável), esta massa de ar húmida e fresca vai certamente arrefecer bastante toda a região. Um grande alívio, e noite de arejar as casas! 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:23)

Vento fresco finalmente!


----------



## Rachie (19 Jun 2017 às 21:27)

Finalmente a temperatura da rua está mais baixa que em casa. Nunca uma corrente de ar me soube tão bem 

O meu sensor ainda passou dos 38 hoje com 27 de mínima. Neste momento marca 27.9 e está uma brisa bem agradável.
Em casa tenho 29.4 

Edit: Um vizinho meu está a instalar ar condicionado neste momento. Qualquer dia compro um portátil que esta casa é um forno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:58)

*24,6ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:03)

Hoje parece-me ser uma noite um pouco mais fresca do que as anteriores. Pode ser que as temperaturas já mais baixas da noite, acalmem um pouco o inferno dos incendios.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2017 às 22:26)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o fumo continua, pelo terceiro dia consecutivo.

Se as outras noites foram quentes, hoje está insuportável, com 33,2°C e vento moderado/forte.

Tmax: 37,1°C


----------



## vortex (19 Jun 2017 às 22:31)

Boas! Por aqui sigo com "uns fresquinhos" 21,9ºC e com 95% de Hr.  Máxima de hoje 38,5ºC.


----------



## undersnite (19 Jun 2017 às 22:31)

Extremos de hoje: *21.0º* / *37.5º*, dia mais quente que ontem, a partir das 15h o vento rodou para o quadrante oeste e permitiu uma descida agradável durante a tarde, mas agora a palha volta a não mexer e a temperatura desce com dificuldade
A Base Aérea de Sintra também atingiu os *37ºC*.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jun 2017 às 22:37)

Entretanto já está mesmo nevoeiro por Oeiras! Frescura 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2017 às 22:46)

Boas, tal como prometido venho confirmar o que tinha falado durante o dia de hoje, máxima de 38,3ºC, mais uma décima que ontem... Mínima de 22,6ºC, 24,4ºC actuais e 81% HR, abençoada humidade! Mesmo assim a temperatura dentro de casa ainda continua acima dos 30ºC, 30,4ºC, neste fim de semana abrasador esteve quase nos 33ºC


----------



## Microburst (19 Jun 2017 às 22:50)

É curioso: aqui por Cacilhas também se vai vislumbrando o nevoeiro a entrar, porém como não há quase vento está muito abafado, muito desconfortável. Estar dentro de casa é uma prova de resistência...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jun 2017 às 23:00)

Boas! 
Confirmo finalmente entra algum fresco... o nevoeiro também se faz sentir por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2017 às 23:09)

Em Odivelas também já se sente alguma frescura, mas só do lado de fora da janela, que teima em não entrar. Vê-se, no horizonte, o nevoeiro para lá do Monsanto.

Ainda anda muita gente na rua a esta hora. Não percebo porquê? Está uma noite tão boa para estar ao computador de luz acesa e cheio de papeis...


----------



## Teya (19 Jun 2017 às 23:14)

26.6ºC na rua e consegui finalmente baixar dos 30ºC em casa (29.6ºC) com a ajuda de ventoinhas a puxar o ar fresco das janelas abertas e a dar total liberdade às melgas e mosquitos para terem 'refeições' gratuitas hoje à noite!


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2017 às 23:24)

Teya disse:


> 26.6ºC na rua e consegui finalmente baixar dos 30ºC em casa (29.6ºC) com a ajuda de ventoinhas a puxar o ar fresco das janelas abertas e a dar total liberdade às melgas e mosquitos para terem 'refeições' gratuitas hoje à noite!



Por aqui a temperatura teima em não mexer ou está 24,4ºC ou volta a subir para 24,6ºC, estagnou, a interior é que está pior apesar da humidade ter subido bastante, a temperatura está a subir também 31,2ºC, ninguém merece


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 23:51)

Bastante nevoeiro na linha de Cascais.
Paredão está em volto de nevoeiro, curiosamente algo abafado, pois ainda estão uns 21 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 23:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> curiosamente algo abafado, pois ainda estão uns 21 graus.


21ºC é abafado?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 23:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> 21ºC é abafado?



Nevoeiro e 21 graus,tornava o ambiente abafado.
Na praia da poça estava assim.


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2017 às 00:04)

Resto de boa noite a todos 24ºC, realmente fui agora à janela e está um vento fresco que às vezes vem um pouco abafado, basicamente, ora vem fresco, ora vem mais quente... Está a querer aparecer nevoeiro... Ver se entra algum fresco na sala hoje...


----------



## belem (20 Jun 2017 às 00:21)

Lousano disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por aqui o fumo continua, pelo terceiro dia consecutivo.
> 
> ...



Pelo que vi no Wunderground, a região da Lousã ainda está bem quente!


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2017 às 00:50)

Boa noite,

Aqui pela margem sul, vislumbra-se o nevoeiro a querer subir pelo Cristo-Rei porém, está a ter alguma resistência em avançar pela cidade.

Estão 23,6 graus lá fora, cheguei inclusive a abrir as janelas todas do quarto para arejar e desceu dos 29 para os 27
mas já está quase nos 30 novamente . Que sina a nossa.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2017 às 01:28)

Boa noite por aqui 25 graus vamos ver se a temperatura não baixa dos 20 para ser tropical


----------



## Fall9 (20 Jun 2017 às 02:05)

Off topic: Falhou a luz ( Os alarmes estão a tocar), aqui numa zona da cidade das Caldas da Rainha, não faço ideia porquê.


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Jun 2017 às 02:11)

Finalmente "frio"

Por aqui 22ºC. Vou, finalmente, abrir as janelas para que entre esta boa massa de ar


----------



## Zulo (20 Jun 2017 às 02:18)

Foto tirada pelas 22h10,nao sei que luz era aquela mas deixava uma paisagem assim meio estranha..Nesta altura notei alguma baixa de temperatura:


Pouco depois,pelas 23H00 bastante nevoeiro e notava-se parecia "morrinha":



O tempo continua quente!,estao 24º em Algés.


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia, mais uma noite a transpirar por todos os lados, nem com mais humidade lá vai, está muito calor de dia e depois mesmo com a baixa de temperatura e com mais humidade a temperatura não baixa em casa ainda mal começou o Verão lol minima de novo tropical 22,1°C


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2017 às 10:55)

A temperatura mínima foi uns impressionantes 23,2°C.

Agora segue com 34,8°C e vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes e 28% de humidade.

Um espetáculo para os incêndios de Castanheira e Gois.


----------



## Microburst (20 Jun 2017 às 11:12)

Tempo quente e abafado por Almada, São Pedro parece querer mesmo pôr-nos todos à prova. Por esta altura estão por aqui 31ºC, uns quase insuportáveis 52% de humidade que fazem toda a gente literalmente destilar, e o vento sopra fraco de SO. Venha a descida acentuada da máxima para amanhã...


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2017 às 11:16)

boas por aqui a mínima ainda acabou por ser tropical com 20.1  por agora 33.4


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2017 às 11:29)

Bons dias,

A mínima acabou por se fixar nos 23,1ºC, é insuportável estar dentro de casa com a temperatura sempre a rondar os 30ºC. 

A manhã segue com céu limpo e bastante calor mais uma vez.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2017 às 12:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essa célula vista daqui. Via-se alguma atividade eléctrica.
> Foto tirada com a máquina:



 bem apanhada, estava realmente curioso de ver o desenvolvimento vertical, tal a rapidez com que se formou. O ataque de insectos vários e as andorinhas em voo alto aproveitando a corrente convectiva, além do calor que por vezes era substituído por lufadas frescas são indicadores de que uma torre se forma por cima das nossas cabeças, sinal de alarme para procurar um abrigo conveniente por causa das possíveis descargas eléctricas eminentes.
Campo aberto no cimo de um monte não era certamente adequado... 

Ontem na Praia da Rainha ao fim da tarde o ambiente era tropical, água do mar excepcional, seguramente pelo menos 21ºC. A brisa de oeste enfraqueceu antes do pôr-do-sol mas trouxe então uma humidade penetrante e peganhenta. A linha de Cascais estava quase oculta nessa altura pela neblina espessa. Em altitude predominavam os altocumulus e cirrocumulus em padrão regular de flocos. Fotos daqui a pouco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 12:03)

Nevoeiro/neblina a entrar em Cascais.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2017 às 12:11)

Boas
Mínima de 20,9ºC

Agora estão 32,8ºC com vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 12:52)

Boa tarde!
Apenas *28,2ºC* por aqui. Vento de sul a refrescar a AML.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2017 às 12:53)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem na Praia da Rainha ao fim da tarde o ambiente era tropical, água do mar excepcional, seguramente pelo menos 21ºC. A brisa de oeste enfraqueceu antes do pôr-do-sol mas trouxe então uma humidade penetrante e peganhenta. A linha de Cascais estava quase oculta nessa altura pela neblina espessa. Em altitude predominavam os altocumulus e cirrocumulus em padrão regular de flocos. Fotos daqui a pouco.



Poente ontem, dia 19, na Praia da Rainha:






O sol pôs-se na direcção de Cascais, oculta na neblina. Ainda se vislumbra algo da linha do Estoril, à direita.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Jun 2017 às 14:10)

35,3º medido ás 14:10 em Carnide. 27,3º no interior de casa.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

Boas!

Mais um dia quente aqui em Leiria, mas com valores mais normais na casa dos 33ºC/35ºC. 

Amanha o fresco vai entrar em força.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:44)

Depois de uma madrugada algo fresca, hoje está a ser mais um dia escaldante, muito calor, que nem dentro de casa se está confortável.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jun 2017 às 17:49)

Célula com um grande e rápido desenvolvimento a Este de Coimbra.

34,4°C

Máxima de 38,5°C






Já apresenta eco amarelo no radar


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:59)

DaniFR disse:


> Célula com um grande e rápido desenvolvimento a Este de Coimbra.
> 
> 34,4°C
> 
> ...




a jornalista que está em Cabreira, Góis a relatar o incêndio diz que há trovoada


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

david 6 disse:


> a jornalista que está em Cabreira, Góis a relatar o incêndio diz que há trovoada


É verdade, está a trovejar na zona de Góis. Esperemos é que estas trovoadas secas não provoquem mais ignições.


----------



## romeupaz (20 Jun 2017 às 18:12)

Fica o registo de ontem


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2017 às 18:20)

romeupaz disse:


> Fica o registo de ontem



 fantástico! O vídeo tem a velocidade reduzida quanto? Muito bom registo, deve dar para extrair excelentes_ frames_.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2017 às 18:35)

DaniFR disse:


> É verdade, está a trovejar na zona de Góis. Esperemos é que estas trovoadas secas não provoquem mais ignições.



Pelo aspecto do radar não me parece que a trovoada seja completamente seca, há ecos sobre a zona de Góis suficientemente intensos para corresponderem a chuva que chegue ao solo. No entanto, uma grande extensão dos ecos é devida ao fumo dos incêndios, mas normalmente são menos intensos que o nível amarelo; há ecos laranja e vermelhos que esperemos sejam da chuva na zona das descargas eléctricas.







Mesmo assim há uma parte das descargas fora da zona de precipitação, especialmente para o lado de Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## romeupaz (20 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

StormRic disse:


> fantástico! O vídeo tem a velocidade reduzida quanto? Muito bom registo, deve dar para extrair excelentes_ frames_.


Já foi feito... foi gravado a 120fps


----------



## SnowMarta (20 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

Boa tarde pela zona de Coruche, no dia 17/6 a máxima obtida foi de 42.5ºC e a mínima de 19.5ºC  e com rajadas de 33.3 Km/h, no dia 18/6 uma máxima de 40.3ºC e uma mínima de 21.4ºC e com rajadas de 25.6 Km/h, ontem segunda  feira uma máxima de  40.4ºC e uma mínima de 21.3ºC e com rajadas de 29.0Km/h, hoje terça feira atingiu uma máxima de 39.1ºC .


----------



## Microburst (20 Jun 2017 às 19:26)

DaniFR disse:


> É verdade, está a trovejar na zona de Góis. Esperemos é que estas trovoadas secas não provoquem mais ignições.




Pode-se considerar normal haver neste caso mais registo de DEA's positivas que negativas?


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

Obrigado vento de SW 

Mínima:* 22,2ºC*
Máxima: *32,1ºC*

Janelas todas abertas para refrescar as casas  Acho que os 40ºC de dia 17 matou todos os mosquitos.


----------



## Rui Alex (20 Jun 2017 às 20:30)

Mosquitos nem vê-los, por aqui. Mas será que matou as baratas? é nas noites quentes que elas voam e entram pelas janelas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 21:27)

Rui Alex disse:


> Mosquitos nem vê-los, por aqui. Mas será que matou as baratas? é nas noites quentes que elas voam e entram pelas janelas!


Acho que nem os insetos aguentam +40ºC


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2017 às 22:41)

Boas, mais um dia de extremos acentuados... Mínima de 22,1ºC e máxima de 36,9ºC  a temperatura continua em casa acima dos 31ºC, 31,1ºC ninguém merece Temperatura actual de 25,4ºC e 72% de HR


----------



## undersnite (20 Jun 2017 às 22:55)

Hoje já deu para sentir um ligeiro "arrefecimento", máxima de *31.3º*.
A noite segue com céu encoberto por nuvens baixas com 21.6º.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 23:41)

Lá fora estão* 24ºC*, cá dentro ainda vai em 29ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 23:45)

Sigo neste momento com 23,0ºC, valor das temperaturas mínimas de ontem e de Sábado.

Hoje ficou-se pelos 21,3ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jun 2017 às 23:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que os 40ºC de dia 17 matou todos os mosquitos.


Também já reparei nisso. Não há melgas, mosquitos, moscas, formigas, nada.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Jun 2017 às 23:56)

22.7º lá fora, dentro de casa continuo com uns incriveis 28.7º apesar de ter a janela do escritório (onde me encontro) totalmente aberta.. Isto vai ser dificil para arrefecer as casas..


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2017 às 00:05)

Resto de boa noite a todos, 23,8ºC com 75% de HR, a temperatura está quase a descer dos 30ºC dentro de casa, marca 30,1ºC, ver se esta noite consigo dormir algo de jeito!


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jun 2017 às 00:35)

Finalmente ar fresco, na rua, porque as casas continuam muito quentes. 19,5°C


----------



## Rachie (21 Jun 2017 às 07:28)

A manhã começa com neblina, especialmente no Tejo. Ainda permite no entanto boa visibilidade. 
O meu sensor marcava às 7h 22° mas em casa, com as janelas abertas, consegui subir de 28 novamente para 30. E os aparelhos de refrigeração esgotados em todo o lado 

Na estação do Pragal estava muito mais abafado do que no Feijó.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2017 às 11:13)

Boas mínima tropical de 20.2  4º consecutiva record por estes lados.
Por agora 30.6


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jun 2017 às 11:26)

Dia por agora bem mais fresco devido à presença de nebulosidade baixa!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2017 às 11:32)

Boas!
Apenas *24,9ºC* por aqui. Já tinha saudades desta frescura. 
Céu muito nublado.
Imagem de satélite:


----------



## rozzo (21 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

O sinal que andamos no meio de um evento muito (mas mesmo muito) fora da média é hoje estarmos todos aliviados com "tanta" frescura, como se um dia bem fresquinho de Verão se tratasse... Quando na verdade, a previsão de temperatura máxima para Lisboa hoje é ainda assim... Uns 3º acima da média de Junho!
Portanto um dia acima da média, mas bastante normal, é o nosso alívio imenso depois de sequências absurdas de temperaturas. 

Aliás, basta olhar para o histórico dos últimos 90 dias, e olhar para as anomalias perante a climatologia para se ter uma noção do que está a tornar normal para nós. E de como o que temos como referência das normais climáticas em vigor actualmente se calhar num curto período de anos deixou de ser propriamente o "normal"...

Muito provavelmente, quando houver uma nova climatologia daqui a uns anos (1991-2020), o salto para cima nas médias será muito significativo. Esta década está a fazer disparar as médias ano após ano e mês após mês.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2017 às 11:44)

aqui nas Praias também céu encoberto, tão bom, fresquinho


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2017 às 11:53)

Boas!!

Não está assim tão fresquinho em Leiria como gostaria, ainda assim está melhor que ontem. por agora 27/28ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 11:53)

Mais uma mínima tropical, isto se aguentar ate as 00h

Mínima de 20,5ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 23,8ºC


----------



## undersnite (21 Jun 2017 às 11:58)

Mínima de 19.5º, agora *22.2º*. 
modo ar condicionado natural: ON


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jun 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia. 
Neste evento registei 4 mínimas tropicais e 41.8°c de temperatura máxima. 
Ontem um dia desconfortável com os níveis de humidade, 31.9°c de máxima e HR mínima de 51%. Heat index máximo de 35°c.
Hoje a mínima desceu aos 19.8°c. 
Agora por campo d'ourique sigo com 23.8°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 12:17)

Bons dias,
Por Almada, também eu registo 4 dias consecutivos de mínimas tropicais. 

Aqui por Entrecampos, o meu termómetro (portátil) marca de momento 25,5ºC. Há 4 dias atrás por esta hora já estava com mais 10ºC em cima.

Aproveito também para saudar o *Sr Verão*, espero que não nos traga o inferno do ano passado e que seja bem mais soft .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2017 às 13:10)

Hoje  de manhã na volta de bike, apanhei morrinha na estrada do cabo da roca, acima da cota 220 mts. Já na serra, nevoeiro acima da cota 400 mts, e também morrinha. No topo da Peninha rondava os 17,5 graus e vento nulo, excelente.
————————————

Por cá o evento tambem rendeu 4 mínimas tropicais consecutivas. Hoje finalmente desceu dos 20 graus, mínimas de 18,8 graus.

A mínima mais alta foi 24,1 graus, só não foi mais alta pois volta é meia entrava brisa So.
Veja se o impacto da brisa na temperatura da água do mar, divinal mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2017 às 13:21)

Somente *26,1ºC*. Mais dias assim é o que se quer. 
O céu mantém-se muito nublado por nuvens baixas e vai soprando algum vento.


----------



## mhenriques (21 Jun 2017 às 13:47)

Boas! Caldas segue com 28ºC e 68%HR (o dobro de ontem).


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2017 às 14:19)

Microburst disse:


> Pode-se considerar normal haver neste caso mais registo de DEA's positivas que negativas?



São menos frequentes e têm maior potencial destruidor, segundo este texto na Wikipedia:

"
*Descarga positiva nuvem-solo*
Nem sempre os raios se originam a partir das zonas negativamente carregadas de uma nuvem. Em certos casos, descargas elétricas surgem do topo de grandes cúmulo-nimbos, cuja forma superior se estende horizontalmente. Apesar de sua ocorrência ser relativamente rara, raios positivos possuem características peculiares. Inicialmente, o canal precursor mostra-se uniforme, diferentemente do que ocorre em uma descarga negativa. Ao se estabelecer o contato, somente uma única descarga de retorno ocorre, cujo pico de corrente chega a mais de 200 quiloampères, muito maior do que a média dos raios negativos, enquanto esta corrente mantém-se constante durante alguns milissegundos. Este tipo de descarga oferece potencial de destruição muito mais acentuado que as descargas negativas usuais, especialmente para prédios industriais, em função da grande carga conduzida."

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raio_(meteorologia)


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2017 às 14:40)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!!
> 
> Não está assim tão fresquinho em Leiria como gostaria, ainda assim está melhor que ontem. por agora 27/28ºC nas estações da cidade.



Aqui em Leiria sopra agora um vento de Oeste/Noroeste, ainda que não muito forte está a trazer ar húmido e fresco do mar, a temperatura já está em queda e penso que as máximas já estão feitas por aqui.

Que fresquinho bom se nota na rua!.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2017 às 15:06)

5ª mínima tropical no Auriol, brutal, nem eu esperava isto nesta zona. *20,2ºC
*
Na Amadora os extremos estão em *20,6ºC / 25,1ºC*

Muita nebulosidade.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 15:25)

Boas,

Céu a tornar-se muito nublado e vento fresquinho a soprar de forma moderada. Que maravilha .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2017 às 17:42)

Hoje, já se nota bem a diferença da temperatura, em relação aos dias anteriores.
Ontem circulava uma notícia falsa no fecebook, dizendo que este fim de semana iria estar 50ºC, e ainda hoje houve pessoas que me perguntaram, porque estavam mesmo convencidas que era verdade.
Se nós, seres humanos e animais já nos custa muita aguentar 45ºC como foi este fim de semana, agora imaginem os 50ºC, quem é que aguentaria tal calor.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2017 às 20:50)

Quem diria que depois de um fim de semana infernal viesse um dia tão fresquinho. Admito que fico com frio (sim, eu sei, completamente impensável! ) quando abro as janelas e entra a nortada gelada.


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2017 às 21:37)

Mínima tropical de novo, 20,5ºC, quase a ser alcançada, 21,5ºC actuais com 75% de HR.
A máxima de hoje foi bem melhor, 28,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

Extrema diferença do interior para o litoral. Saí de Portalegre com 35ºC, cheguei a Lisboa com 24ºC. 20ºC neste momento, super agradável!


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Hoje está bem agradável lá fora, 21,2ºC e vento a soprar fraco.

Bye bye noites tropicais!


----------



## meko60 (21 Jun 2017 às 23:15)

Boa noite.
Que fresquinho.........19,9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2017 às 23:29)

Esta noite segue já bem fresquinha, até dá vontade de estar mais tempo na rua.
O calor dos ultimos dias, consegue secar a humidade da terra, da horta e árvores de fruto de um dia para o outro, isto já para não falar que o calor acabou por queimar-me as folhas quase todas das framboesas.


----------



## undersnite (21 Jun 2017 às 23:48)

Por aqui o dia foi maioritariamente de céu nublado, mas a partir do meio da tarde o sol conseguiu espreitar e aquecer um pouco o ar. A máxima foi de *24.5º*, agora segue fresquinho com 18.2º.


----------



## remember (22 Jun 2017 às 00:00)

A mínima de hoje foi alcançada à minutos! 20,1ºC, esta noite vai ser bem mais fresca!
Boa noite para todos


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2017 às 00:16)

Boas,

Esta manhã no topo da serra.








Agora, estão *18,3ºC*, excelente.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jun 2017 às 01:12)

Hoje a temperatura máxima foi mais fresca com 33,4°C, devido à entrada de ar húmido e fresco de Oeste durante a tarde.

Apesar de tudo, possivelmente devido ao calor instalado, neste momento estão 21,9°C (normalmente, no Verão, após a entrada fresca de Oeste deveriam estar cerca de 18°C neste momento).


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2017 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca em nublada em Leiria, já tinha saudades do tempo fresco! 

Por agora as temperaturas na casa dos 21ºC nas estações online da cidade.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jun 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Após 5 dias sem ver a temperatura descer abaixo dos 20ºC, eis que a mínima se fixou nos 18,9ºC. As diferenças térmicas dos últimos dias têm sido tal que cheguei a ter frio durante a noite.

A manhã segue com Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas/médias e o vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jun 2017 às 10:15)

Bom dia. 
Ontem a máxima ficou por uns  agradáveis 26.4°c. 
A mínima de hoje foi de 17.5°c.
Agora e aqui por campo d'ourique sigo com 22.4°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2017 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Manhã de céu encoberto, temperaturas mais frescas e humidade elevada. Ainda caiu alguma orvalhada que foi suficiente para registar 0,5mm de precipitação.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jun 2017 às 11:28)

Bom dia por incrível que pareça a mínima ainda foi tropical com 20.8 dada a temperatura de 23graus à meia noite nada indicava que seria tropical pora agora 25 graus la fora.


----------



## mhenriques (22 Jun 2017 às 13:10)

Sensivelmente á mesma hora de ontem, Caldas segue com 25ºC (-3ºC do que ontem) e 62%HR (quase igual)


----------



## remember (22 Jun 2017 às 21:12)

Boas, mínima de 18,5ºC, 22,2ºC actuais e 67% HR!
A máxima ultrapassou os 30ºC, 32,1ºC, tinha ali uma auriol parada, já está a funcionar no quarto, para monitorização da temperatura do quarto e da sala.


----------



## Candy (22 Jun 2017 às 22:46)

Boas,

Ok... Centro de Peniche 21,8ºC na rua, 26ºC dentro de casa com a janela aberta e persianas fechadas!!! Arfffffffffff...


----------



## undersnite (22 Jun 2017 às 23:58)

Boa noite,
Extremos de hoje: 16.6º / 25.4º.
Agora 17.4º com céu limpo.


----------



## SnowMarta (23 Jun 2017 às 00:05)

Boa noite! Pela zona de Coruche ontem dia 21/6 obteve-se uma máxima de 31.9ºC e uma mínima 19.6ºC com rajadas na ordem dos 25.4Km/h. Hoje dia 22/6 uma máxima de 30.9ºC e uma mínima de 15.9ºC e rajadas na ordem  dos 27.3Km/h.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jun 2017 às 00:38)

Boa noite,

Actuais 20,5ºC lá fora. Sensivelmente a mesma temperatura de ontem por esta hora.
O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento vai soprando franco. Que alívio tendo em conta os últimos dias


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jun 2017 às 15:45)

Boas noite mais fresca come 17.8  a máxima de hoje foi de 31.3 por agora 30.7


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2017 às 16:22)

Que deserto que anda este tópico! 

Dia de sol mas ameno em Leiria, nota-se algum vento. Temperaturas na casa dos 25/26ºC.


----------



## Candy (23 Jun 2017 às 18:35)

Boas, 

Só para deixar o registo que, com um calor destes, cerca das 16h45 passou um leve aguaceiro por Peniche!  Santa terrinha!!! 
Poucos deram por ele, mas no centro da cidade pôs todos a olhar para o céu!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

Boas,

Dias bem mais amenos, com nortada moderada a forte ao final do dia.
Basicamente regressou a normalidade.


----------



## Geopower (23 Jun 2017 às 19:27)

Por Telheiras dia quente:
30,7ºC
19,1ºC
Neste momento céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 27,3ºC. Tempo abafado. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2017 às 19:30)

já de volta à Fajarda, os extremos da semana foram:

máxima: *42.0ºC*
minima: *13.2ºC*

actual de *28.0ºC* e vejo fumo a passear de algum incêndio


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2017 às 19:40)

undersnite disse:


> Boa noite,
> Extremos de hoje: 16.6º / 25.4º.
> Agora 17.4º com céu limpo.



Boas,
Vai um pouco tarde, mas bem-vindo ao forum.
Já estive para fazer medições no vale gelado aí perto, por baixo de casais da cabrela.
Esse vale consegue ir aos quantos negativos no inverno?


----------



## undersnite (23 Jun 2017 às 23:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Vai um pouco tarde, mas bem-vindo ao forum.
> Já estive para fazer medições no vale gelado aí perto, por baixo de casais da cabrela.
> Esse vale consegue ir aos quantos negativos no inverno?



Boas, obrigado! 
Para te ser sincero, e apesar de ser bem perto, costumo passar lá muito pouco. Mas lembro-me de uma vez de madrugada na primeira semana de 2015 ter sido obrigado a ir por lá porque havia uma estrada cortada, e o termómetro do carro ter descido de 4º/3ºC (quando saí de casa) para 0ºC, lá mesmo no fundo do vale (depois das "Bombacias"). Ainda tive receio de apanhar gelo na estrada que fizesse com que o carro patinasse na subida, pois o desnível é mesmo bastante acentuado, mas por acaso não havia


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2017 às 08:11)

Bom dia!
Chuviscos fracos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2017 às 09:04)

Parece que vem chuva para o litoral a sul de Leiria... pelo menos o radar promete.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2017 às 10:22)

Mais chuva fraca agora... Estes chuvisco são de curta duração e nem dão para molhar o chão.


----------



## Aspvl (24 Jun 2017 às 11:55)

Chuva a entrar na zona oeste!


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Jun 2017 às 11:56)

Por aqui já chove moderado.


----------



## undersnite (24 Jun 2017 às 12:10)

Mínima de 16.2ºC, agora 21.8º e a pingar muito lentamente.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2017 às 13:20)

caiu meia duzia de pingos agora, é mais virga que chuva


----------



## vortex (24 Jun 2017 às 13:54)

Boas! Por aqui vão caíndo uns pingos.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jun 2017 às 14:59)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 26.2°c depois de uma máxima de 27.7°c pelas 13:55. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2017 às 18:15)

céu por aqui:


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2017 às 18:36)

minima: *15.8ºC*
maxima: *27.9ºC*
actual: *24.6ºC* e céu encoberto, chegou a cair uns pingos grossos mas não acumulou, que belo dia


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2017 às 19:47)

O dia de hoje ficou marcado pela nebulosidade, em que por pouco tempo se viu o sol.
Durante a manhã ainda caiu uns aguaceiros, o que deixou logo no ar o cheiro a terra molhada, pelo menos deu para matar as saudades do cheiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jun 2017 às 21:57)

Belo pôr do sol de hoje. Peço desculpa mas esta câmera já está um bocado fora de prazo, tem muito ruído.







Já agora alguém sabe o nome desta árvore que literalmente produz quilos de pólen?






Máxima: *27,2ºC*
Mínima: *18,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2017 às 04:09)

Vai caindo uns pingos grossos


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jun 2017 às 12:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belo pôr do sol de hoje. Peço desculpa mas esta câmera já está um bocado fora de prazo, tem muito ruído.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia.
Parece uma Acácia mimosa, como o meu avô tem duas iguais no Alentejo, fui ao Google confirmar o nome, só conhecia por mimosa. Eheh. 

Agora sigo com 23.9°c e 61%HR. A mínima ficou pelos 19.0°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2017 às 12:39)

O dia de hoje por aqui segue fresco, e parcialmente nublado, e já chuviscou logo ao inicio da manhã, ainda deu para lavar as caleiras do telhado.


----------



## meteocaldas (25 Jun 2017 às 13:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já agora alguém sabe o nome desta árvore que literalmente produz quilos de pólen?


Olá.
Concordo com o amigo Sanxito, trata-se de uma árvore da familia das acácias, e que por ter flor amarela é conhecida normalmente por acácia mimosa.
Sob a forma de arbusto (mimosas) dão um toque muito colorido e lindo à paisagem mas são uma praga terrível e descontrolada como a que está a acontecer no Gerês.
A maior concentração de acácias (árvores) que eu conheço é no parque do Fonte Nova em Benfica, mas lá a predominância é das acácias lilazes.
Uma árvore espectacular pq tem folha quase todo o ano e dá uma sombra e uma frescura fora do comum no verão, mas... maldito pólen :-)

http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp (pc/mobile)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/hws (tablet)


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2017 às 13:27)

nem vou comentar a desilusão do dia...

25.5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jun 2017 às 15:34)

Boas!
Vai chovendo em Carcavelos! Ambiente fresco.


----------



## JTavares (25 Jun 2017 às 15:40)

A pingar por Coimbra.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jun 2017 às 16:59)

Tem estado a pingar há meia hora , que desilusão este dia ,esperava bem mais .


----------



## meteocaldas (25 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

Realmente uma enorme desilusão...  céu negro tempo abafado, radar com a chuva a vir para aqui, previsões para 2mm... mas... nem um pingo e o sol já voltou!
Pelos vistos, só mesmo Oeiras/Carcavelos e costa alentejana.
Agora, resta esperar por 4ªfeira :-)






http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php (comparativo 50 estações amadoras PT)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp (pc/mobile)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/hws (tablet)


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2017 às 19:27)

Começou agora mesmo a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Jun 2017 às 10:14)

Boas , Hoje faço anos , neste momento céu nublado e a ameaçar pingos mas não deve cair nada .


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 10:19)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas , Hoje faço anos , neste momento céu nublado e a ameaçar pingos mas não deve cair nada .



Os meus parabéns, que contes muitos 

Aqui por Entrecampos, o céu encontra-se encoberto mas ainda sem registo de precipitação. Vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2017 às 10:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas , *Hoje faço anos* , neste momento céu nublado e a *ameaçar pingos* mas não deve cair nada.



Certamente que vai cair pinga, mais não seja do champanhe que acompanha o bolo...
*PARABÉNS! *


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2017 às 10:25)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas , Hoje faço anos .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Jun 2017 às 10:29)

Obrigado , está a ameaçar pingos mas não cai nada , depois do fiasco de ontem .


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jun 2017 às 10:37)

Ontem foi um fiasco autentico pot estas bandas espero que quarta chova alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jun 2017 às 13:42)

Boas!
De sexta até ontem estive a acampar na Costa da Caparica e sinceramente, ainda bem que não choveu o que estava previsto. 
Neste momento, o céu está muito nublado, havendo algumas abertas a sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jun 2017 às 13:44)

Hoje está um dia calmo, um dia que já era preciso neste Junho infernal. 

Temperatura de *23ºC* refrescada por alguma brisa e sempre acompanhada da sombra das nuvens.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2017 às 13:58)

Boas!

Dia fresco em Leiria com céu muito nublado. Depois de umas semanas quentes, uma semana mais fresca vai saber bem.


----------



## meteocaldas (26 Jun 2017 às 20:38)

E por aqui tudo igual a Leiria :-)
Curiosamente esteve um dia de praia mais agradável e com água mais quente que em certos dias de agosto.


 


As temperaturas extremas mostram bem a acalmia no calor. Hoje já não se chegou aos 30C.




E as previsões são para temperaturas amenas até ao próximo domingo/2ªfeira, altura em que haverá calor, humidade mt reduzida e ventos fortes, com acrescido risco de incêndios.



Quanto à chuva, todas as cartas apontam para 1-3 mm na 4ª feira com o máximo entre as 6:00 e as 12:00 e portanto não deve falhar :-)

http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxextremes.php


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2017 às 21:23)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem fresquinho, e quando se começa a por o sol, já não é muito fácil andar pela rua de calções e t-shirt.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 22:04)

Boas noites,

A noite segue fresquinha pela Cova da Piedade com a temperatura na casa dos 20,0 graus. 

Hoje quando cheguei a casa, tinha o quintal virado do avesso, vasos tombados, roupa espalhada.. a nortada acelerou e bem aqui pela margem sul no período da tarde.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (27 Jun 2017 às 01:59)

Boa noite,

Por Peniche aquele tempinho de caquinha... Tapado, ventinho e... E a temperatura que quase não tem amplitude térmica. Bahhh...

Aqui fica o registo, de um amigo, do final de dia hoje em Peniche. 
A 3 dias de me passar par ao lado de lá da foto... para a ilha... E parece que não vai estar o melhor tempo, mas ali mesmo com temporal encontra-se o paraíso! 

A partir de quinta feira, poderei reportar desde a Berlenga. Pena que não vá apanhar festival de raios...


----------



## criz0r (27 Jun 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

A manhã acordou na Cova da Piedade com céu pouco nublado e nortada moderada. Já são varias noites sem ananases o que deixa as casas bem frescas .

Aqui do local de trabalho em Entrecampos, vislumbram-se vários Cúmulos muito tímidos vindos de Noroeste. O vento continua a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia fresco por aqui com céu muito nublado. Não deve demorar muito a aparecer a choradeira nos média por não estar calor. 

Temperaturas na ordem dos 23/24ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Boa tarde

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos, já cheira a terra molhada.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2017 às 13:42)

Boas,

Ora bem, deve ser um dos períodos que ando mais desaparecido aqui do forum. 
Nem registos de temperatura tenho feito, enfim acontece.
Os dias têm estado porreiros, bem amenos, tão amenos que de manhã até está algo fresco para a praia,imagine-se.
As máximas rondam os 21ºC/22ºC e pouco mais.
Olhando para o que  se segue:

Amanhã, chuviscos ou chuva fraca.
Sábado, regressa a forte nortada.
Domingo, regressa a lestada, e por consequência a temperatura dispara.


----------



## fhff (27 Jun 2017 às 22:48)

Excelente dia de praia na costa de LIsboa/Sintra. Temperatura amena, mas sem frio mesmo ao final da tarde, e a temperatura da água do mar surpreendente boa (pareceu-me a rondar os 20ºC). Mais nuvens para o interior do que no litoral, pelo menos à tarde.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jun 2017 às 22:55)

boas por aqui os dias tem sido bem frescos, o ideal para refrescar a casa do forno da semana passada.
a Mínima foi de 18.3 a máxima 27.0 por agora 21.2


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jun 2017 às 23:24)

Aqui deixo uma foto do rio Tejo em Santarém com o nível de água bem em baixo.


----------



## undersnite (27 Jun 2017 às 23:27)

fhff disse:


> Mais nuvens para o interior do que no litoral, pelo menos à tarde.


Reparei nisso mesmo ao passar na A16 no caminho para casa, conseguia-se ver o por do sol e o céu limpo a oeste em contraste com toda a nebulosidade apenas uns quilómetros para "dentro".
Extremos de hoje: 15.8º / 23.5º
Este fim de semana deverei fazer a primeira manutenção em 2 anos à minha estação.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Jun 2017 às 07:29)

E chove , choveu..., (pois já parou) em Leiria. 0.2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2017 às 08:17)

Chove fraco a moderado por Cascais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia a todos. Os aguaceiros fortes do início da manhã deram para acordar! Ainda choveu bem. Foi melhor do que eu pensava!


----------



## criz0r (28 Jun 2017 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Que belo despertar e que bela surpresa, quando tudo apontava para uns meros chuviscos insignificantes, eis que vou à janela e chovia bem e persistente.

Quando atravessava a ponte 25 de Abril, cheguei a registar chuva moderada durante alguns minutos e a destacar também o vento que soprava moderado a forte.

Mantém-se por agora o Céu encoberto mas sem chuva aqui em Entrecampos. Nem que fossem 2 dias de chuva por mês de Verão já eu me dava por feliz .


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2017 às 10:22)

WHORTAS disse:


> E chove , choveu..., (pois já parou) em Leiria. 0.2mm



Ainda choveu mais qualquer coisinha até pouco depois das 9h! 

Por agora temperatura na casa dos 20/21ºC e já brilha o sol.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 10:49)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda choveu mais qualquer coisinha até pouco depois das 9h!
> 
> Por agora temperatura na casa dos 20/21ºC e já brilha o sol.


Bom dia. Aqui sol ainda não apareceu. O tempo mantém-se fechado.


----------



## meteocaldas (28 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

meteocaldas disse:


> Quanto à chuva, todas as cartas apontam para 1-3 mm na 4ª feira com o máximo entre as 6:00 e as 12:00 e portanto não deve falhar :-)


E felizmente, não falhou mesmo:-)
Começou às 7:00 e os últimos pingos foram às9:10.
Na zona centro média de 2mm


 

 


No litoral norte precipitações superiores a 10mm mas mesmo assim, valores muito inferiores aos normais para junho.
E não se avizinha nenhuma chuva digna desse nome para os próximos 10-15 dias, prevendo-se apenas 1-2mm dia 6 jul e talvez mais umas gotas dia 14jul, mas até lá muita coisa pode mudar :-)

http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 11:02)

meteocaldas disse:


> E felizmente, não falhou mesmo:-)
> Na zona centro
> 
> 
> ...


Pena não haver nenhuma estação aqui na zona de Fátima... choveu bem na minha localização, o alguidar debaixo da caleira ficou a meio.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Jun 2017 às 11:28)

Bom dia 

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite. 
Interessante esta linha de instabilidade que deixou um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 8h30.






As estações da zona seguem com bons acumulados:
Coimbra, Bencanta: *8,4mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *4,7mm*


----------



## criz0r (28 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

O Céu começou a limpar, parcialmente nublado por agora.

Nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2017 às 11:56)

Boas

Mínima de *19,5ºC*

A chuva foi uma agradável surpresa, não pelo facto de cair que já estava a espera mas pela quantidade, acumulados* 4,2mm* com um rain rate máximo* 83,4mm/h* 

Agora sol e 22,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2017 às 12:04)

tão bom, aqui nas Praias acordei às 9h e tal com o som da chuva, agora o sol já espreita entre as nuvens mas cheira tão bem a humidade e está tudo molhado


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jun 2017 às 12:37)

Boa tarde!
Pelas poças no chão posso dizer que choveu bem por aqui. 
O céu mantém-se muito nublado com abertas, e a nortada vai soprando bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2017 às 17:51)

homem do mar disse:


> Aqui deixo uma foto do rio Tejo em Santarém com o nível de água bem em baixo.



O Tejo junto á ponte da Chamusca também vai identico, observa-se na laterais muitas represas, em que água já está estaganda.
Hoje o dia acordou muito escuro, e caiu uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 8 da manhã, agora a tarde segue com vento moderado-


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2017 às 20:05)

Dia ameno, com chuvinha e os extremos nos *19,2ºC/25,5ºC
*
Nortada intensificou durante a tarde.


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 00:05)

Boas,

A noite mais fria dos últimos 2 meses. 

Sigo com 18,5 graus e céu parcialmente nublado. Hoje a nortada soprou bem forte principalmente ao final da tarde. Rajadas perto dos 60km/h seguramente.


Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 11:18)

Bons dias,

Mínima bem fresquinha com uns modestos 17,4ºC, penso que hoje ainda deve descer mais um pouco.
Entretanto, ainda apanhei um aguaceiro moderado em Almada de curta duração. A destacar também a Nortada muito agressiva que se fez sentir logo ao início da manhã.

O dia segue com céu parcialmente nublado por Cúmulos e vento moderado.


----------



## jorgeanimal (29 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

Belo aguaceiro aqui pela Lourinhã...


----------



## Candy (29 Jun 2017 às 14:14)

Boas, 
A reportar da Berlenga...
Já choveu... há cerca de uma hora caiu um bom aguaceiro acompanhado de vento forte que trouxe uma rajada ou qualquer outra coisa que fez voar muita coisa solta. 
Entretanto acalmou. Seguimos com céu encoberto e tempo abafado. E ventinho, claro...!

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2017 às 17:15)

Boas por aqui os dias tens sido frescos, então o de hoje parece inverno, 5 da tarde e não consigo estar na rua de manga curta tal é o tempo fresco, este tempo é de extremos ou é um calor que não se pode a chegar aos 40 graus e passado 1 semana já não passa dos 20 enfim o tempo anda louco.
Mínima de 14.4 máxima 22.8 por agora 21.5


----------



## Candy (29 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo na Berlenga!

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2017 às 18:58)

Resumo do dia de hoje em 60 segundos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jun 2017 às 19:37)

Boa tarde a todos. Caiu agora a pouco um forte aguaceiro que ainda demorou uns 10 min. Deixou tudo bem regado e poças por todo o lado...

Edit: Voltou a chuva...


----------



## Candy (29 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

Berlenga... Dia de aguaceiros fortes. Está a chover bem neste momento. Vento forte com rajadas. Frio...

De W para W/SW








Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2017 às 21:21)

Por aqui foi um dia bem fresquinho, um casaco já vale ouro mesmo durante a tarde, devido ao vento moderado que se fez sentir.
Ainda caiu uns pequenos chuviscos, mas nem molhou o chão.


----------



## undersnite (29 Jun 2017 às 21:22)

Extremos de hoje: 14.7º / 20.8º


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2017 às 22:58)

hoje ainda apanhei meia duzia de pingos a meio da tarde, mas não passou disso


----------



## dvieira (29 Jun 2017 às 23:37)

Incrível o que choveu agora á 5 minutos aqui em Fátima. Verificar o radar. Deve ter sido uma boa carga de água. Apanhou-me completamente de surpresa.


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 23:53)

Boa noite,

A mínima de ontem, tal como previsto está prestes a ser batida.
17,7ºC actuais e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Jun 2017 às 05:28)

Agora mesmo a chover forte  por aqui 
Mas durou pouco...


----------



## criz0r (30 Jun 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 16,7ºC pela Cova da Piedade, o vento acabou por dar umas tréguas de madrugada mas rapidamente acelerou ao início da manhã.

Resta-nos aproveitar estes últimos dias de frescura antes da fornalha chegar novamente.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jun 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Noite fria, com mínima de *10,3ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

dvieira disse:


> Incrível o que choveu agora á 5 minutos aqui em Fátima. Verificar o radar. Deve ter sido uma boa carga de água. Apanhou-me completamente de surpresa.


Bom dia. Sim, tem chovido bem aqui a noite passada e já esta manhã!


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jun 2017 às 11:50)

Bom dia. 
Tenho andado com pouco tempo livre. 
Em campo d'ourique sigo com 21.5°c.
Anteontem o registo de precipitação foi de 2.6 mm com rate máximo de 11.2 mm/h.
Não contava com esse acumulado. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2017 às 15:30)

Bela ventania, nem sei porque é que me penteio xD

Sempre me intrigou a força do vento na estação de Queluz, às vezes tem rajadas tão fortes que parece que vai arrancar as paragens lol

Mínima de 15,6°C e máxima tocou nos 23,5°C


----------



## criz0r (30 Jun 2017 às 16:44)

Que nortada bem agressiva neste momento. As árvores que o digam, ainda vamos chorar muito por este fresquinho este Verão .


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jun 2017 às 16:56)

Boas!
Por aqui só se ouve o vento a assobiar nas janelas viradas a norte. 
Rajadas muito intensas!


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2017 às 19:14)

já na Fajarda, dados da semana:

maxima: *27.4ºC*
minima: *10.7ºC*
acumulado: *2mm*
actual: *21.5ºC* e vento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2017 às 20:09)

Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem. Ameno, ventoso, em geral pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2017 às 21:22)

Por aqui ainda chuviscou esta madrugada, quando acordei ás 6 da manhã ainda cheirava a terra molhada, e estva tudo húmido.
O dia foi bem fresco, e mal se poe o sol, já não é fácil estar na rua sem um casaco, e aliás o vendaval continua.


----------

